# Стеноз позвоночника + много разных болезней



## ТатьянаЯк (24 Ноя 2019)

Добрый день всем врачам и посетителям форума! В первую очередь хочу всех Мамочек поздравить с праздником! Здоровья, здоровья, здоровья!

Зовут меня Татьяна, живу в г.Комсомольске.
В 18 лет от учебного заведения послали нас на картошку, наклонилась и не смогла разогнуться...это был первый приступ, заклинило в поясничном отделе.Лежала, лечилась, прошло.Приступы повторялись-сначало через большее время, потом время сократилось и приступы стали чаще.В 30 лет меня увезли на скорой в хирургическое отделение с подозрением на почки (в то время у нас еще было хирургическое отделение, но его уже давно нет, осталась только терапия, и то одно названье, оптимизация полным ходом!).Боль в приступы была не только в пояснице, а еще и в районе правого бока сзади, поэтому и думали что почки.В реале после рентгена хирург сказал что позвоночник у меня как у 90 летней бабушки, как будто я мешки носила...в реале я тяжелым трудом никогда не занималась, Мама моя всегда меня берегла.Начали колоть диклофенак, и через 4 укола все прошло.

И вот при очередных приступах колола диклофенак, витамины гр.В и др.В 2014 году у меня очень сильно болели ноги, от боли не спала почти.Была месяц на больничном, невролог наш Трутнев выписывал обезбаливающие...они не помогали...с уколов начало уже рвать.На больничном меня держать уже немогли, выписали.На работе меня попросили уйти по собственному желанию, так как больные им не нужны.Так я осталась и без дохода и без больничного.Невролог дал направление на платное мрт в другой город (у нас тут ничего кроме рентгена нет и по сей день, глухомань глухоманью).

Это было в мае.Я отлежалась, и только осенью смогла съездить на МРТ.МРТ показало грыжу в поясничном отделе.С 2014 года боли не проходят вообще, меняется интенсивность, но боль всегда присутствует.Лежа раньше боль утихала, сейчас не всегда, но лежа легче.В 2015 году у меня "отнялась" правая нога, я ее не чувствовала, встать не могла, и адская боль...вызвали скорую, накололи обезбаливающих, фельдшер со мной сидела...и ногу через время отпустило.Проколола я курс уколов, диклофенак, кеторол, вит.гр.В, таблетки для расслабления мышц...Но ничего не помогало...пролежала 4 мес.

Мамочка моя пошла вызвать невролога Трутнева на дом, но он отказался, терапевт вышла и сказала что срочно надо вести в Областную Ивановскую больницу, но направление мне должен дать гл.врач.Направление мне не дали.Тимур Юсуфович (обращалась к нему на сайте за помощью, сказал что нужно в больницу и посоветовал обратиться в Минздрав).Я обратилась и только через два месяца меня госпитализировали в Областную в неврологию.Лечить там спину мне не смогли, так как выявлены были проблемы с щитовидкой, сильное отравление-тиреотоксикоз и перевели меня в эндо отделение.При тиреотоксикозе не оперируют, и вот время ушло на лечение щитовидки, потом рецидив, потом выявили стеноз грудного отдела и еще много всего.
Каждое исследование приходилось выбивать с боем, каждый прием у невролога или эндокринолога -только по обращению в Минздрав или к депутатам.Попасть на прием в Областную очень тяжело, мест никогда нет.У нас нет ни эндокринологов, невролог сейчас-это фельдшер из деревни.

Что имеется сейчас- проблемы с позвоночником, стеноз и в грудном и уже в поясничном отделах.Аденома во всю долю щитовидки, микроаденома гипофиза (но Областная теперь ставит кармана Ратке), полинейропатия сенсорно-моторная ног, рук, миома большая, много камней в желчном-приступы с февраля-операцию делать хирурги отказались в областной, проблемы с поджелудкой, артроз тазобедренного сустава справа, деформирующий артроз голеностопной стопы правой ноги, ну и там по мелочи...
Выложить снимки у меня не получится, я их могу только на ящик кинуть.В описании последнего МРТ кто описывал сделал ошибку-там не 04,5 см, а 0,45 см.Была у нейрохирурга не на приеме, а с операции он вышел и принял меня в коридоре-он посмотрел снимки и подтвердил что в описании ошибка, сказал вырезать миому и потом сразу к ним.Посути три операции подряд...это надо жить в больнице, я приняла решение дожить без операций сколько отведено дома.

И вот обращаюсь к Вам дорогие врачи и к посетителям сайта кто имеет похожие проблемы с такими вопросами:

К уважаемым врачам:
Были ли в Вашей практике больные у которых был стеноз 4,5 мм, чего ждать без операции? Какой срок у меня примерно есть до парализации ног? Как происходит парализация? Сразу или постепенно? Есть ли какие-нибудь упражнения чтобы приостановить прогрессирование стеноза в поясничном отделе в моем случае? Массажи и прочее, а также витамины мне противопоказаны из-за щитовидки, то есть мне ничего нельзя (так сказал невролог в Областной в августе, поэтому мне было отказано в госпитализации в неврологию-ответ-Вам все равно ничего нельзя, так зачем Вас ложить.Со сложных капельниц сразу рвет, и со многих других препаратов...)


----------



## La murr (24 Ноя 2019)

@ТатьянаЯк, Татьяна, здравствуйте!
Спасибо за поздравление! 
И Вас с праздником. 

Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (24 Ноя 2019)

Очень прошу не обращать внимание на мои орфографические ошибки, очень тяжело набирать текст и еще не знаю почему все правила вышибло из головы...Пальцы еле сгибаются, и немеют, поэтому вот тяжеловато, полинейропатия.


----------



## горошек (24 Ноя 2019)

@ТатьянаЯк, а почему нельзя удалить щитовидку?


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (24 Ноя 2019)

Еще как бы дополнение: грыжа подуменьшилась когда я год почти никуда не ездила по врачам, тоесть встану-лягу дома...так как невролог наш Трутнев когда я пришла к нему на прием сказал-что Вы ко мне ходите и ходите, Вы здоровы и нечего ходить, вот и я перестала ходить на приемы, просто на самовыживаемость лежала дома.Боли были конечно и интенсивность их менялась, но я привыкла уже жить с болью, давно стараюсь не делать резких движений, двигаюсь как лимур.

Но вот с февраля этого года начались приступы сильные-опоясывающая адская боль где ливер находится и рвота...наша скорая и врачи ставили межреберную невралгию, Ивановский хирург сказал чтобы я забыла про желчный что все там в порядке, и только через три месяца мучений случайно на узи было выявлено множество мелких камней в желчном которые и выходят...Было уже лето а летом оперируют только по скорой, скорая не увозила, я еле дожила до осени с приступами, и вот обратилась в Областную-где мне отказали в операции, отправив резать миому.Поехала с миомой, так они сказали что конечно надо сначало вырезать желчный, но отказ не написали, взяли на операцию.Операцию предложили только полостную(шев 20см от пупка и вниз) и с вырезанием всего женского, после такой операции пошел бы гормональный сбой в организме, я их спросила-как поведет себя щитовидка и гипофиз? Ответа не было.И как раз я из этой больницы съездила в другую (это все в Иваново)в Областную без записи через завед.по терапии попала к нейрохирургу и неврологу, хотелось выяснить ошибка в написании 04,5 см или нет.

Невролог даже снимки не стала смотреть, и до этого не смотрела, к нейрохирургу не направляла, я сама действовала, вообще ничего не сказала по мрт, типа читать должен нейрохирург.И вот я дождалась нейрохирурга с операции, он и подтвердил что там 0,45 мм.Я ему сказала что я лежу в другой больнице по удалению миомы, он сказал делайте операцию, если что случится то нас вызовут.Но их точно бы не вызвали, потому что до этого я просила сделать мне двойную операцию по удалению миомы+желчный, но никого они не вызывают из других больниц, режут только свое.Миома меня не сильно беспокоит, я с ней еще могу какое-то время прожить, соглашалась на эту операцию только чтобы потом вырезали желчный...но как узнала про операцию позвоночника-желчный как бы ушел на третий план...Вот и взвесив все, да зная что у нас происходит в медицине местной приняла решение дожить свой век дома, без дополнительной послеоперационной боли и прочего...

Сейчас болит поясница, лежа тихо, при любом малейшем движении боль усиливается, стоять, ходить, и особенно сидеть давно больно, боль нарастает быстро аж искры из глаз...Еще всегда боль локализовалась еще в правом полупопии верхнем и по ноге правой, теперь такая же боль и в левом, по ногам боль холодная, резкая.Плюс еще конечно боль в грудном отделе, тоже усиливается при сидении, хождении, стоять на одном месте не могу уж давно, переминаюсь с ноги наногу, ищу лучшее положение...

Еще и шея болит, но по ней не исследовала.Температура каждый день уже 6 год 37,1-37,6, пью ибупрофен, так как очень плохо ее переношу.От боли рук и ног пью конвалис, но в маленькой дозе наночь, так как там противопоказание-острый панкреатит, но невролог в августе выписал мне его 3 раза в день невзирая на противопоказания.Пальцы рук с утра или покоя очень тяжело сгибаются, с болью...но если их постоянно массировать в течении дня  или делать что-то (я развиваю моторику вязанием, лежа, по чуть чуть, но вяжу)то пальцы получше.Ем я лежа с 2014 года, при сидении любой малюсенький наклон вперед вызывает боль.Чашку с питьем держать тяжело когда пью, руки начинают трястись, думаю от нагрузки...Тяжело зажечь газ, отрезать кусок, приходится очень состредотачиваться чтобы выполнить действие...из рук валится все...

Но не подумайте пожалуйста что я лежу сложа лапки...нет...я оптимист, научилась радоваться тому малому что сейчас могу...главное сама пока себя обслуживаю, только Мамочка помогает мыться, так как наклоняться больно и голова почти всегда кружится...Встаю-прошлась из комнаты в комнату, ложусь, встаю-одну тарелку вымою, ложусь...конечно до всех этих поездок которые мне ооочень тяжело даются я себя получше чувствовала, а вот с февраля как поездила, так и боль усилилась и новая появилась...


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (24 Ноя 2019)

@горошек, про щитовидку подробнее-когда был выявлен тиреотоксикоз (в июле 2016 года) надо было пить терозол, чтобы привести в норму гормональный фон и убрать тиреотоксикоз (при нем не делается ни одна операция), я пила терозол, ездила на приемы в Областную больницу в поликлинн ку (у нас эндокринологов нет, они приезжают раз в квартал, и надо умудриться их еще выловить)-эндокринологи довели меня до того что ТТГ был 52,9 своим лечением.Я обращалась на сайт Тиронет, спасибо врачам, они мне рекомендовали лечение и через всего 3 недели гормоны встали в норму, но в связи с быстрым таким "вставанием в норму", на сайте же гл.эндокринолог страны Мильениченко (с памятью плохо, забыла как зовут ее, мои извинения) рекомендовала пройти сцинтиграфию.Направление тут на сцинтиграфию дали только благодаря ее рекомендации, и вот перед сцинтиграфией Ивановский эндокринолог отменила тирозол (а ненадо было отменять) и пошел рецидив тиреотоксикоза.

Далее я сама научилась подбирать дозу, так как ненаездиться мне со своей спиной в другой город.Лечила опять тиреотоксикоз, а это время.Потом поехала на прием в Областную к эндокринологу-она советовала вырезать щитовидку, на вопрос что раньше вырезать щитовидку или миому-ответ был щитовидку.Радиойод мне не предлагали, я сама спросила, ответ-Туда очень тяжело попасть, очереди, да и неберут Ивановских почти, режте.После этого началась езда в Иваново то за направлением, то в 4 больницу на пр емы где режут щитовидки...а спина то болит, тяжело мне это все...но легла в 4 на операцию.

Подготовка к операции там состоит из того что нужно было сходить в аптеку, купить 5% йод ДЛЯ НАРУЖНОГО ПРИМЕНЕНИЯ и пить его внутрь сначало с немного капель и увеличив до больше капель...тоесть по столовой ложке почти в день! Я предложила купить йод для внутреннего применения и пить, сказали такой йод не подходит, нужно для наружного.Попросила их показать хоть протокол что нужно именно перед этой операцией пить столько йода-они ответили-что их хирургу так лучше вырезать щитовидку, она впитывает йод и становится как камень.Я отказалась пить йод для наружного применения (ливер то у меня один и последствия от таких доз на почки или другие органы я предполагала) и меня выписали и в выписке написали-отказалась пить 5% йод, но на операцию сказали приезжать.А я там в больнице у них подхватила орз, там в палате лежала девушка с ангиной, и я по приезду тут еще у нас лечила орз, так как не оперируют щитовидку если распираторное заболевание присутствует.

Подлечилась, а спина то болит очень (щитовидка то неболит) и я выбила направление в Областную к неврологу, и в онко еще.Невролог была временно там та в тот момент, которая меня принимала в 16 году по скорой, и вот она посмотрев мои рентгеновские снимки грудного отдела-дала направление на мрт.Месяц очерьдь, сдела мрт, и к ней...все плохо...сразу к нейрохирургу...опять месяц очередь...И вот нейрохирург (спасибище ему огромное за правду что сказал и совет!) я начала жить одним как бы днем...проснулась-все двигается и очень хорошо! И щитовидка, миома о ошли на задний план...да вот мало мне видно болячек...желчный решил добавиться...По щитовидке-я всетаки добилась что меня положили в стационар областной больницы в начале 2018 года, и о чудо-эндокринолог (Анна Сергеевна, хороший врач, но она только в стационаре работает) сказала что и правильно что я не сделала операцию, что будем наблюдать.И делать и сцинтиграфию и мрт с контрастом гипофиза, ложиться к ним каждый год.

Но! Теперь я вообще немогу попасть ни в эндо отделение ни в неврологию областной-просто недают направление и не ложат.Но я сама отменила весной тирозол, и пока досих пор нахожусь в небольшом гипо.Для меня это лучше чем рецидив тиреотоксикоза.Щитовидку то тоже в моем положении вырезать не панацея-кости то итак еле живы, а при удалении щитовидки, да еще и женского бы...они бы вообще посыпались...Да и чуйка моя пока не подводила ттт, в первый раз спасла в 16 году, когда меня не отправляли в областную и хотели тут у нас в стационаре"полечить " мне спину, то что у меня проблемы с другим органом и трясло как паралитика на это врачи не обратили внимания...Как сказал невролог в Иваново, та что больше там не работает-пара уколов диклофенака и я трупп, так как отравление гормонами щитовидки было очень сильным когда я к ним поступила.А тут у нас мне бы и стали колоть только диклофенак, кеторол, витамины...Поэтому щитовидка сейчас это не главная проблема, я с ней научилась жить, и сам факт-она не причиняет боли!


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (24 Ноя 2019)

Всего не опишешь что пришлось пройти, да и тяжело сообразить что важное написать, поэтому простите за длинные посты...

Дополню-в 2018 году я узнала про проект Москва-Столица Здоровья, по которому бесплатно по ОМС нам иногородним можно попасть в Москву на лечение.Я обратилась туда с просьбой подобрать мне лечебное учреждение в Москве по стенозу грудного отдела (тогда еще небыло тех проблем в поясничном отделе что есть сейчас).Куратор позвонила и сказала что мне нужно обратиться напрямую в НИИ Неврологии Москвы, я обратилась к ним.Позвонили с НИИ Неврологии, они объяснили мне что они не лечебное учреждение и подобрать лечение мне не могут, но предложили операцию на грудном отделе.Я их спросила-сколько было хороших результатов в проведении такой операции, тоесть я то сейчас хожу, пусть и по дому и мало, но хожу, а после операции что? Ответ убил-так Вы всеравно плохо ходите , так вроде какая разница буду я ходить после или нет...И неоднократно повторила-мы заведение не лечебное, а экспериментальное.Хорошо что мне два человека рассказали ранее чем грозит эта операция и как проходит, поэтому я и не собиралась оперировать грудной отдел.

Потом через время я опять обратилась в Москву-Столицу Здоровья , опять с этой же просьбой.Куратор бросил заявку в 48 клиник Москвы-везде отказ.Потом она отправила заявку в больницу Склифасовского, и о чюдо! Они запросили мои документы и снимки! Это было этим же летом.У меня появилась надежда что я попаду в руки к хорошим врачам! И они мне и по желчному что-то посоветуют паралельно и по миоме, и вообще что делать и лечение подберут.Месяц с лишком ждала ответа в радостном ожидании отправив все документы, снимки и описав ситуацию.Куратор сказала что они ответили-что операция мне не требуется, а на лечение они не берут так как они как бы Скорая помощь, неотложные операции только.

Осталось дейсвовать тут...Я обратилась к депутату Александру Старовойтову (третий раз уже, чтобы просто сделали обследование или назначили прием-только по его запросам делают).Он сделал запрос, и вот мне в августе назначили прием в Областной Ивановской больнице невролога.Что сказала невролог я писала выше, съездила я просто так...учитывая что каждая дорога для меня ад по боли...Причем она сказала что вообще невидит у меня стеноза никакого.Поставила мне правда ХБС (хронический болевой синдром).

Я конечно прекрасно понимаю что мне нужно резать миома+желчный, двойная операция.В Иваново двойных операций не делают никаких, вернее грыжу например удалят если есть паралельно, но вот какая мне нужна операция-таких не делают-это сказали в Ивановском здравоохранении.В Москве бы наверное сделали мне такую операцию, но если туда я лежа доеду, то после полостной операции незнаю как бы доехала...хоть Мамочка моя и заняла бы денег на такси...на рейсовом с пересадками я конечно же не доеду.Вот все обдумав и после отказа хирургов удалять желчный-я решилась в Иваново удалить миому, опять же через депутата этой больницы меня положили к ним...они конечно предлагали мне только полостную со всем удалением, как кесарево (разрезать матку, удалить миому и зашить) они таких операций не делают.

Детей у меня нет, поэтому хотелось бы еще из-за этого сохранить орган.И как раз я попала на консультацию к нейрохирургу , который подтвердил ошибку в описании МРТ (04,5 см, а надо 0,45 см)...Поняв серьезность с позвоночником, я и отказалась от операции, тем более такой обширной.Повторюсь-лучше прожить дома это время, чем в больнице...Тем более детей у меня нет, живем со старенькой Мамочкой на ее одну пенсию и я представляю сколько нужно денег курсируя в Иваново из больницы в больницу, в группе инвалидности мне в 2017 году отказали два раза, сказали я на своих ногах значит группа мне не положена, хотя нейрохирург говорил до этого что положена...Поэтому каждая поездка в Иваново по врачам не только боль но и растраты, а мы итак не все лекарства можем себе позволить купить...
Еще напишу про НИИ Материнства и детства куда я легла ранее на операцию но отказалась-там всех женщин запугивают раком, всех поголовно, и меня пытались, но я рака не боюсь, и меня не запугать.Женщины все в страхе, соглашаются на операции по удалению матки и всего женского.Врачу который меня принимал-я предложила посмотреть диск с МРТ, на нем то явно видно и какой узел, и как расположен, размер точный-ее ответ-мне ненужно никакое МРТ, разрежу увижу.Меня этот ответ заставил призадуматься.

Еще понимая что мне сейчас нужна малоинвазивная двойная операция желчный+миома, а такую может сделать в нашей стране только проф.Константин Пучков, я написала ему, хотела узнать реально ли меня прооперировать и может есть возможность по полису.Он отвечает сам всегда на письма, ответил на следующий день, спасибо ему огромное! В моем случае возможно сделать лапру через прокольчики и удалить и мио у большую и желчный, но с полисами они не работают, только платно...эх...не моя бы спина и если бы я могла бы работать я б взяла кредит и прооперировалась у него, и потом уж со спокойной душей занялась бы спиной...тем более что после его операций послеоперационный период совсем маленький...но...видно не судьба...Вообщем приходится жить так как есть...выбора у меня всеравно нет...или тот что после трех операций и наркозов подряд я загнусь измученная и намного быстрее чем оставив се как есть...

Нашла вот Ваш сайт, с интересом и состраданием читаю сейчас тему Дмитрия (военного).Форум у Вас очень живой, Врачи умнички понятно отвечают, много уже узнала нового, и вот решилась создать свою тему, написать все как на духу, и задать вопросы которые меня волнуют!

Спасибо за Ваш форум, и спасибище огромное Врачам, что находят время от операций и лечения больных чтобы ответить! Низкий поклон!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2019)

Пришлите снимки на sfp05@mail.ru


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (24 Ноя 2019)

ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> приступы сильные-опоясывающая адская боль где ливер находится и рвота...


@ТатьянаЯк, а что у вас с поджелудочной железой. Протоки не закупорены? Что УЗИ показывает?


ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> От боли рук и ног пью конвалис, но в маленькой дозе наночь, так как там противопоказание-острый панкреатит, но невролог в августе выписал мне его 3 раза в день невзирая на противопоказания.


Если у вас острый панкреатит, так надо думать больше про него. Остальное после.


ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> много камней в желчном-приступы с февраля-операцию делать хирурги отказались в областной, проблемы с поджелудкой,


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (24 Ноя 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пришлите снимки на sfp05@mail.ru


Добрый вечер уважаемый Врач! Спасибо что откликнулись большущее!
Я никак немогу сообразить как скинуть все снимки вместе, извините пожалуйста, пришлось скинуть снимки только как позволил планшет-не в одном письме...И незнаю получилось ли скинуть правильно, дошли ли...Это все снимки с поясничного отдела.Если получилось и у Вас они откроются, то если можно я также скину грудной отдел...


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (24 Ноя 2019)

Добрый вечер! Я сейчас попробую загрузить то что узи по желчному и направление наших врачей на операцию и отказ воачей Областной...
Если честно-уж и незнаешь о чем думать вперед...С нашей медициной Ивановской и Комсомольской-я тупо лежу дома...
Но! Из-за желчного и приступов (есть то мало стала) я похудела аж на более 10 кг...С февраля месяца ежедневно принимала сначало фосфолюмгель +панкреатин+нольпаза 40(20 не помогала), потом уже постоянно дюспаталин утром и вечером+нольпаза 40 утром и вечером+панкреатин и в добавок еще и ношпа при сильных болях в желудке, приступах...Отменить их постепенно пыталась-боли невыносимые...Так бы может и сейчас сидела на них, но одна знакомая посоветовала здоровое голодание по Полю Берру, спасибки ей огромное! Одни сутки сырого голода без таблеток, выход на живой еде и о чудо! тьфу-тьфу-тьфу я две недели уже не пью эти лекарства, слезла с них резко (хоть и написано в инструкции что резко с них нельзя слезать) , кушаю сейчас да и до этого ограниченное число продуктов, убавила дозу-тоесть маленькие порции...Ливер конечно дает о себе знать но терпимо, и тьфу-тьфу-тьфу приступов пока небыло за это время.Вчера опять день голода, хотелось бы на три, но у меня гемоглобин немного падает...поэтому пока не рискну...наднях попробую на сухую сутки.

@Игорь_ЕД, вот направление нашего хирурга-он сказал что при приступах таких сильных желчный вперед удалять миомы, я приехала ложиться в Областную-их отказ и отправили удалять миому (хоть я слезно просила удалить желчный, даже была согластна на полостную операцию-на что они мне сказали-вот вскроем мы Вас, а у Вас там рак и что нам тогда делать?

Я ответила что рака небоюсь, удалите хоть как желчный...отфутболили меня...).И узи последнее у нас.Камни растут и движутся.Это ладно, скорая когда поначалу приезжала несколько раз отказывалась обезбаливать, говорили-выпейте анальгинчик...Вообщем я их теперь вызываю в крайних случаях, корчилась но справлялась сама...на самовыживаемость организма...На снимке подпись-камни-это не я подписывала, это наш узист очень она хорошая подписала для Ивановских, которые камней не нашли...

    



Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Если у вас острый панкреатит, так надо думать больше про него. Остальное после.


С конвалиса пробовала много раз слезть (пью его уже почти два года как в Областной прописали, но они прописывают мне 3 раза по 300мг, я так только два месяца пила, потом подобрала себе дозу на которой могу терпимо жить), но без него совсем руки и ноги так начинает ломить, что ужас...Ночью просыпаюсь от боли что пальцы не могу согнуть...Да еще и ноги сводить начинает ...С конвалисом-реже, если сводит и выкручивает ступню я сквозь боль встаю на ноги и начинаю вступать как получается, и отпускает...С этим я уж давно живу...В этот раз в августе невролог не взирая на поджелудку опять три раза в день выписала, но я ее не послушала, знаю противопоказания, поэтоиу пью один раз вечером, строго после еды, хоть его можно и независимо от еды пить, но не рискую сейчас).


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (24 Ноя 2019)

ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> корчилась но справлялась сама...


Так где у вас и болит и как? Ноги и руки пока оставим. У вас болит желудок? У вас сильнейшие опоясывающие боли преимущественно в пояснице? У вас боли спереди справа?


ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> не взирая на поджелудку


Так какой у вас диагноз по поджелудочной железе?


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (24 Ноя 2019)

@Игорь_ЕД, диагноза по поджелудочной незнаю, гастроинтеролога у нас тоже нет, раз в квартал приезжает, приедет не скоро.С весны я у нее не была, повторюсь-меня никто к ней и не направляет и на прием непопасть...Если доживу, то когда она приедет в после Нового года постараюсь попасть.
Боль я научилась разделять-есть боль спины от позвоночника, это другая боль.
А вот по ливеру-болит правое подреберье и бочина (наш терапевт новый хороший и послала меня на узи почек, а у меня приступы как раз через день были опоясывающей боли и рвота, я ее попросила посмотреть желчный и спасибо ей тут то случайно и были обнаружены камни,по задней стенке да еще и тусующиеся у выхода).Также болит левое подреберье и в районе желудка и повыше пупка.Когда приступы-то это все болит интенсивно, аж глаза из орбит и плюсом со спины тоже боль, как опоясывающий круг, и рвота фонтаном...я уже знаю как начинаются эти приступы-сначало кидает в жар, потом холодный пот и боль...рвота...Повторюсь, две недели после дня голода боль присутствует, но терпимая, таблетки не пью от этой боли.Ферменты тоже не пью, хочу чтобы поджелудка сама справлялась.Анализы сейчас хорошие, врач так сказала, с собой не дали.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (24 Ноя 2019)

ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> а у меня приступы как раз через день были опоясывающей боли и рвота,





ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> Когда приступы-то это все болит интенсивно, аж глаза из орбит и плюсом со спины тоже боль, как опоясывающий круг, и рвота фонтаном...я уже знаю как начинаются эти приступы-сначало кидает в жар, потом холодный пот и боль...рвота.


Вам бы к гастроэнтерологу и обратить внимание на поджелудочную железу. Боли от неё вполне могут быть. 


ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> А вот по ливеру-болит правое подреберье и бочина


Наверное это камни в желчном пузыре.


ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> и в районе желудка и повыше пупка


У вас может в желудке завелась бактерия хеликобактер. Хорошо бы сдать на неё дыхательный тест. Я не понял. Вы в Иваново живёте (или в окрестностях его). Что, у вас нет гастроэнтеролога? Хотя бы к платному как-бы попасть на приём.


ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> наднях попробую на сухую сутки.


Я бы вам не советовал делать сухие голодовки. Наоборот, воду пить надо в достаточном количестве, чтобы камни не образовывались. Не знаю, могут ли камни засорять протоки поджелудочной железы, но это было бы плохо. Если у вас вода хлорированная, то с этим надо как-то бороться. Например, пусть вода отстаивается в кастрюле или кипятить её. Я тут книгу про выведение шлаков читал. Рекомендуют пить слабо щелочную воду. Если на Боржоми и Ессентуки денег нет, то её можно и самому делать из соды (но умеючи). Газ из неё должен выйти. Поэтому соду надо гасить кипятком и пусть отстоится. Но соды - капельку, совсем чуть-чуть.


----------



## Александра1981 (24 Ноя 2019)

@Игорь_ЕД, панкреатит бывает в двух случаях-либо ты всю жизнь сидишь в бочке с алкоголем, либо камни в желчном пузыре. Вероятно, у автора проблемы с поджелудочной именно из-за желчного. И то, что она описывает, похоже на приступы хронического панкреатита. И он так и будет, если не убрать желчный.
@ТатьянаЯк, а ждать, пока тебя не парализует, это верх глупости. Да и не парализует Вас. Вам надо сначала решить вопрос с желчным и маткой. А дальше уже заняться спиной. Не опускайте руки, Ваши проблемы разрешимы.


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (24 Ноя 2019)

@Александра1981, спасибо большое за ответ! Алкоголь никакой вообще я не принимаю больше десяти лет, не люблю мутные мозги после его,жалко времени на это, в мире столько всего интересного что и 1% мы не знаем!
То что меня ждет парализация рано или поздно, это я знаю не только из своих знаний, но и из ответа нейрохирурга .Лапки складывать у меня и в мыслях нет, я лежа тут стараюсь очень "творить" что-нить руками, в плане вяжу понемногу, медленно теперь, но стараюсь...Читаю много, но память сдает очень, приходится много раз перечитывать, мне никогда не бывает скучно, хоть я и домосед с детства.С 15 лет у меня уже трудовой стаж, я училась и работала преподавателем по внеклассной работе в Коррекционной школе-интернате, учила деток (хоть и сама еще дитем была) прикладному искусту (вязать, шить, мягкой игрушке и многому другому).Первые места занимали с детками на областных выставках среди образовательных учреждений.Потом конечно я получила образование экономиста и сменила профессию.В последнии два года из-за обстоятельств пришлось работать в швейном цехе, так как рядом с домом мне работа нужна была, но с 2014 года уже не работаю нигде, состоян е нето.
Я и хотела решить проблему с желчным и миомой...но вот невзяли меня на операцию...миома то меня не беспокоит.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (24 Ноя 2019)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> И то, что она описывает, похоже на приступы хронического панкреатита. И он так и будет, если не убрать желчный.


Вполне может быть. Только и операцию не хотят делать:


ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> , миома большая, много камней в желчном-приступы с февраля-операцию делать хирурги отказались в областной, проблемы с поджелудкой,





Александра1981 написал(а):


> Не опускайте руки, Ваши проблемы разрешимы.


Как бы только найти грамотный подход к врачам? А то у меня создалось впечатление, что они отфутболивают Татьяну по кругу.


----------



## Александра1981 (24 Ноя 2019)

@ТатьянаЯк, Вы ещё молодая женщина, Вам надо за себя бороться. Надо настаивать на удалении желчного, иначе поджелудочная так и будет болеть. Она болит из за камней.


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (24 Ноя 2019)

@Игорь_ЕД, большое спасибо за ответы и интерес к моей теме! Благодарю!

Живу я не в Иваново, а в областном маленьком городке-60км от Иваново.У нас тупик, не проездной городок, как деревня.Гастроинтерологов у нас нет! Платных у нас клиник или врачей позамимо наших которые в поликлиннике тоже нет! На прием чтобы записаться в Ивановскую областную-я писала выше, через что надо пройти.Да и что толку я ездила всю весну, летом и осенью-добила позвоночник и толку ноль, хотя я и раньше знала что толку небудет, но всетаки потратила свои силы.

Вода...наша вода это отдел ная тема...она у нас ржавая, мы ее отстаиваем в фильтре, потом кипятим и отстаиваем...В этом году в январе наша глава решила прочистить трубы от ржавчины, всех конечно предупредили чтобы не использовать воду для мытья, и пустили краску.Но эта краска попала не только в трубы отопления (у нас горячая вода была только зимой в отопительный сезон, а так только холодная) и эта вода крашеная попала не только в реку Ухтохма , где умерла вся рыба, но и попала в очистные в питьевую воду.Это было в начале января, в конце февраля у меня начались приступы и вот камни появились видно...до этого камней ниодного небыло, был только полип.

Сейчас весь город отключили от батарейной воды, теперь у нас горячая вода только четез бойлер.Фото прилагаю рук, какие у меня были от нашей воды отопительной...каждый год такие руки...когда воду отключали, проходило...
Щелочную, согластна, пить полезно, читала что и рак ей лечат...Сама не пила ни разу, даже от изжоги, у меня проблем с желудком и небыло никогда почти, редко изжога была, может раза 3 за всю жизнь, хоть и ела как лошадь...А тут резко так вылезли эти проблемы, и это при том что жареного я уже давно ничего не ем, только на пару...
Воду по Полю пить лучше кипяченую, не миниральную, без всяких примисей.В миниральной он советовал только купаться...

Сухой голод, согластна с Вами, не желателен, нужно больше пить в моем случае...но и терять то мне уже нечего как бы, поэтому очень хочется попробовать...Мой организм столько натерпелся и терпит...что денек сухого авось и вытерпит...Смысл этого голода небуду расказывать, на ютубе есть пояснения.
Вот анализы в тот день, когда я приехала ложиться на операцию по удалению желчного и мне отказали, а также узи их.Больница Областная хорошая, делают все сразу, но вот попасть туда...проблема...Да и просто я больной с огромным набором болячек, поэтому может и пинают меня...

Кстати врачи в 2018 году когда лежала в Областной послали меня к женщине кто ЛФК занимается-подобрать мне упражнения...она посмо рела меня, как я могу чем то двигать и сказала-когда не знают как лечить всегда на ЛФК скидывают больных...Ее рекомендация-двигайтесь потихоньку, и руками и ногами, как сможете, а подобрать упражнения мы не смогли.

    



Александра1981 написал(а):


> @ТатьянаЯк, Вы ещё молодая женщина, Вам надо за себя бороться. Надо настаивать на удалении желчного, иначе поджелудочная так и будет болеть. Она болит из за камней.


Согластна полностью с Вами на счет поджелудки, почему и стала добиваться операции, потому что знаю и наслышана о последствиях...но вот незаставишь же их прооперировать меня если не берут...
Еще силы то мои ограничены, читали может рассказ про ложки? Тоесть то что раньше я могла за день сделать, теперь мне на это надо месяц...Умом то и внутренней силой я б все дела переделала, а физически немогу...Мне и писать то трудно, трудно сосредоточиться, трудно планшет держать и по буквам попадать...Не подумайте что я нытик, я и так рада очень жить! И я не то чтобы лежу пластом, нет, с болями я встаю, стимул себе завела-зверят, хошь не хошь а надо убирать, покормить, поэтому встаю сквозь боль...Они меня шевелиться заставляют...Но то что я работать не смогу, в этом я не сомневаюсь...вижу по своему состоянию...я на улицу не выхожу почти, раз в неделю у дома выбросить мусор, и раз в месяц на такси доезжаю до поликлинники сдать анализы на такси.Поездки по Ивановским врачам меня и добили, было лучше раньше.Одеть носок на правую ногу проблемища, да и самой одеться.По лестнице ноги вермишелью, подгибаются, и сильно устают...да еще и боль прям волной усиливается...но я на людях этого не показываю, искры из глаз от боли а я улыбаюсь...натура такая...


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Вполне может быть. Только и операцию не хотят делать:
> Как бы только найти грамотный подход к врачам? А то у меня создалось впечатление, что они отфутболивают Татьяну по кругу.


Да, да! В точку! Именно так все и происходит...играем в футбол! Причем уже с 2014 года начало матча, и все никак не закончим!


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (24 Ноя 2019)

ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> .По лестнице ноги вермишелью, подгибаются, и сильно устают...да еще и боль прям волной усиливается...но я на людях этого не показываю, искры из глаз от боли


Это нехороший признак. Это может быть от грыжи, которая надавливает вам на нервы.  Обязательно на это обратите внимание доктора Ступина. И спросите у него, можно ли это операцией убрать?


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (24 Ноя 2019)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Это нехороший признак. Это может быть от грыжи, которая надавливает вам на нервы.  Обязательно на это обратите внимание доктора Ступина. И спросите у него, можно ли это операцией убрать?


Спасибо за ответ и совет! Это конечно началось уже давно, и по лестнице с ногами, и по улице иду вроде со стороны бодренько...а сама готова на землю упасть...Но я вчера в теме Дмитрия (военного) читала про вставание на носки-пятки, сразу скатилась с кровати и давай пробовать...на носках немного стою и на пятках носки поднять могу...Радости было! Сам факт он весы, и я весы...У него такие заморочки с лечением (пока до конца не дочитала, читаю первую тему его еще пока), и у меня непойми что...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пришлите снимки на sfp05@mail.ru


То, что вы прислали невозможно посмотреть.


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (24 Ноя 2019)

Форумчане! Прошу помощи! МРТ выдали на диске, диск я скопировала на планшет.Файлы выглядят вот так как на фото (прилагаю) Как мне их нормально скинуть? Или может их можно где-нибудь разместить, чтобы многие могли посмотреть...но как и где не могу сообразить...


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (24 Ноя 2019)

ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> Это конечно началось уже давно, и по лестнице с ногами, и по улице иду вроде со стороны бодренько...а сама готова на землю упасть.


Эти проблемы у вас на постоянном уровне или со временем становится хуже?


ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> МРТ выдали на диске, диск я скопировала на планшет.


А компьютер дома есть?


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (24 Ноя 2019)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> А компьютер дома есть?


Есть старенький ноут, но им я не пользуюсь, тоесть там моего ничего нет, ни почты, ни другого...Мамочка моя им пользуется(82 года) про лекарства читает...В него я диск и вставляла и на планшет мой скинула...
Я сейчас попробую на Яндекс-диск разместить и можно я Вас попрошу посмотреть откроется ли...чтобы Врача не беспокоить пока толком не получится скинуть снимки?


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Эти проблемы у вас на постоянном уровне или со временем становится хуже?


Эти проблемы давно, но становится хуже.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (24 Ноя 2019)

ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> Я сейчас попробую на Яндекс-диск разместить и можно я Вас попрошу посмотреть откроется ли...


Пожалуйста! Только я в этом особо не силён. Что смогу сделаю.


----------



## Весёлый (24 Ноя 2019)

Чтобы просматривать папки с обследованиями нужна специальная программа. Radiant Dicom, например. Через неё же можно конвертировать снимки в формат фото для создания альбома на форуме. Программу можно скачать в инете.

@ТатьянаЯк, Татьяна, хочу пожелать Вам победы в борьбе с недугом и скорейшего выздоровления! Пусть у Вас все будет хорошо!


----------



## Александра1981 (24 Ноя 2019)

Можно заархивировать папку dicom, разместить на Яндекс диске и дать ссылку.


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (24 Ноя 2019)

Друзья! Спасибище огромное преогромное!
В ноут диск вставила, он открывается программой которая на диске филипс, а в программе все на английском языке, но сам факт я растерялась в этой программе.Но на ноут я скопировала с диска, диск вынула, а без диска ноут не открыаает, тоесть нужно программу на него закачивать...Мне проще на планшете (за ноутом сидеть надо за столом, сидеть больно).
На планшете у меня снимки он открывает эти, скинутые.Программа у меня есть на нем открытия снимков мрт.Но надо сейчас изучать как это все добро скинуть...Сейчас по Вашим советам буду разбираться...На яндекс диск я их скинула, а открыть он их не открывает, пишет не поддерживает такие файлы...





Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> @ТатьянаЯк, Татьяна, хочу пожелать Вам победы в борьбе с недугом и скорейшего выздоровления! Пусть у Вас все будет хорошо!


Спасибки большущее! Огромное! Я еще слабо ориентируюсь на форуме, но многих уже узнаю по аватаркам и имени...И очень рада что на форуме столько людей отзывчивых! Я как в круг друзей попала! Еще раз спасибо Вам! И Вам и всем участникам и Врачам и Модераторам-ЗДОРОВЬЯ, ЗДОРОВЬЯ, МНОГО ЗДОРОВЬЯ!


----------



## Весёлый (24 Ноя 2019)

@ТатьянаЯк, попробуйте создать на рабочем столе планшета отдельную папку. Потом в открытой программе с левой стороны выделяйте файл с снимком  (как у вас на фото), открываете в верхнем левом углу file и выбирайте из списка save as, нажимаете на эту строчку и выбираете в появившемся окне папку, созданную Вами на рабочем столе и сохраняете в неё. После этого закрываете программу и заходите в эту папку и пробуйте открыть сохранённый файл. Если он откроет изображение в фото формате, например, jpg, значит из программы все файлы слева нужно сохранить так же в эту созданную папку.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (24 Ноя 2019)

@ТатьянаЯк, лично я вам сегодня уже не помогу, ибо ложусь спать. Если что-то надо, то завтра. Однако я в этом понимаю очень мало. Лучше бы вам ещё к кому-нибудь обратится.


----------



## горошек (24 Ноя 2019)

@ТатьянаЯк, да, с медициной у нас везде неважно дела обстоят, но у вас просто треш какой-то. С желчным все таки не тяните. У моей мамы были камни тоже, но из-за междусобойчиков врачей оперировать о казались. Через пару лет уже все рано удаляли, но уже рак образовался, увы. А после удаления щитовидки мое здоровье , как ни странно, улучшилось. Хотя она ни на что на влияла, и удивляли только потому, что аденома, а у меня тоже как раз она бвла, может перерастать в рак. А она начала расти как раз и по пункции только кровь получали. Но после удаления гистология хорошая была. 
Я понимаю, что самое главное для вас,  попасть к нормальным врачам. Но тут даже не знаю, что вам и посоветовать, после всего вами сказанного. Просто удачи вам и божьей помощи.


----------



## Весёлый (24 Ноя 2019)

@ТатьянаЯк, Татьяна, я тему почитал. Финансово немного смогу поддержать Вас. Ну, например, оплатить Вам инструментальное обследование или консультацию. 
Если возникнет такая нужда, пишите мне на эл. почту. Я Вам отправлю её адрес в личную переписку. 
Чем смогу - помогу.


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (24 Ноя 2019)

@Шура Балаганов, огромное спасибо за предложенную помощь! Огромное спасибо! Но я нехочу чтобы кто-то тратился на меня, знаю как нелегко зарабатываются деньги в нашей стране, труд людей ценю,хочу добиваться всего бесплатно по ОМС.
Еще раз огромное, огромное Вам спасибо!

@горошек, спасибо Вам огромное за пожелания!
Аденома у меня во всю долю щитовидки.После 4 Ивановской больницы я ездила в Ивановское онко.Просилась на операцию, так как в онко очень тщательно удаляют органы, а в моем случае с тиреотоксикозом-если при операции останется хоть чуток щитовидки-то тиреотоксикоз вернется, и тогда вторая операция, а вторая на щитовидке уже считается сложной.Поэтому просилась в онко, но там взяли пункцию и надо было ждать результата.Поехала за результатом, сказали рака по пункции нет, и рекомендовали раз в пол года сдавать пункцию.Я больше не сдавала, так как и ездить тяжело, и считаю пункции и биопсии малоинформативными.Рада за Вас по щитовидке, здоровья Вам от души! Вы значит на заместительной терапии? Или Вам не всю щитовидку удалили , а только долю и она работает?Сам факт в нашей стране запрещено продавать гормон Т3 (научиными словами немогу написать, пишу своими как понимаю).Так вот людям многим очень плохо без этого препарата, и мы с участниками группы "Гипотереоз" подписывали много петиций, писали письма и на прямую линию и президенту-чтобы разрешили продавать этот гормон...но воз и нынче там...люди покупают его за границей, дорого.А в нашей стране он продавался раньше дешево, но политика эндокринологии сейчас-что людям достаточно и монотерапии...а как на ней себя люди чувствуют никому не интересно.А у меня то еще и в гипофизе проблемки, щитовидка с гипофизом очень связаны...поэтому еще оставила свою щитовидку в покое...Если резать все органы что у меня затронуты...так и органов то неостанется...
Про рак...у нас он кругом...Никита Исаев снял фильм о том что в нашей области врачам запрещенно ставить диагноз рак, дабы скрыть реальность по показателям, там людей много в фильме -и у каждого в семье есть больной онко.Люди умирают, вижу это по нашему городку.Позавчера у знакомой (вместе работали ранее) умерла Мама, залечили у нас здесь, лечили бронхит, по вскрытию-рак легкого с метастазами в кишечник.Лечила Харчевникова терапевт и Кондратьева врач в стационаре у нас.Харчевникова когда у меня были первые приступы с желчным приходила ко мне домой на вызов, она сказала что никаких проблем с желчным у меня нет, сказала что у меня межреберная невралгия.На узи даже не дала направление.Знаете что она мне выписала-пить миниральную воду "зеленый городок" и прикладывать теплую грелку к желчному! Представляете если бы я ее послушала и это сделала?! Камни бы рванули все вместе на выход...и меня бы даже до больницы в другой город не довезли...Выписан еще был аллахол, его я конечно попринимала дней пять, почувствовала ухудшение и не стала больше пить его.Когда наконец то были выявлены камни, то все что мне выписывали-было противопоказано.Еще у нас врачи при любых болезнях и жалобах любят ставить хондроз, у них на все боли ответ-это хондроз...
Извините что спрошу-как Ваша Мама?

По снимкам-спасибо друзья за подсказки и направление к действиям! Что получилось сделать-закачала яндекс диск с плей маркета(до этого у меня был гугл диск, который файлы не открыл), сжала снимки, отправила их на свой яндекс диск.Отправлю Вам ссыль на ящик для проверки-откроется ли файл.Конвертировать снимки в другой формат не получилось, а очень хотелось...Видно тупею я понемногу...с прежними снимками проблем особых небыло, но и записаны они там были по-другому.Технику очень люблю, сама все подключала, шарю неплохо...Маму обучила пользоваться ноутом...а тут впала в ступор с этими снимками...Надеюсь очень что все получилось с Вашей помощью!


----------



## горошек (25 Ноя 2019)

@ТатьянаЯк, мама умерла. Рак он не только в ваших краях рулит. Отец тоже умер от рака. Брат пережил рак тоже. 3 близкие подруги ушли по той же причине. У одной из них и родителей рак сгубил, из всей их семьи одна Ее сестра осталась.
Щитовидку мне удалили полностью. С утра пью L- тироксин и порядок. Удаляла в МОНИКИ. Не слышала о том, чтоб кому-то там удалили не полностью. А знакомой ударяли одну долю железы. Ей жить как-то сложнее даже. Тяжелее подбирается дозировка, начинаются проблемы в другой доле. И да, повторная операция на щитовидке гораздо тяжелее.


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (25 Ноя 2019)

@горошек, примите мои искренние соболезнования.
Какой ужас творится...У меня две подруги, у них рак, сейчас ттт в ремиссии.
Обидно, что живем в 21 веке, в космос летают...а бороться с этим недугом ненаучились...а может и научились...да не выгодно компаниям "лечить"людей.Но то что он шагает по стране семимильными шагами-это кошмар...И видно как кому повезет еще...Все руки недоходят посмотреть видео женщины на ютуб...ей поставили 4, ей 72.Вообщем врачи отказались что-либо делать, терять ей было нечего...она по Полю вытравила рак, его у нее сейчас нет, и вот она рассказывает это...но повторюсь-сама еще не смотрела ее, мне знакомая это пересказала по моей просьбе.В Америке кстати научились как-то блокировать эти раковые клетки, есть статья на фб.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (25 Ноя 2019)

Уважаемые форумчане. Мы с   @ТатьянаЯк  просим помощи по компьютерным делам. Я в этих делах понимаю плохо. Татьяна, думаю, ещё хуже. Поэтому вдвоём мы точно не разберёмся. С разрешения Татьяны изложу суть проблемы. Архив со снимками она выложила на https://yadi.sk/d/r3RG50BdfuiQKQ . У меня этот архив не открывается. В смысле мой архиватор не понимает тот формат, думаю. У неё всё открывается. Она действовала так. Диск вставила в ноутбук. Дальше перекинула содержание диска на планшет. Дальше заархивировала там всё архиватором RAR. Дальше скинула получившийся файл по ранее указанному адресу. Моё предположение. Выходной формат файла архиватора, которым пользовалась Татьяна, рассчитан на Андроид, а не на Windows. Или надо ещё уметь тем архиватором ещё пользоваться. Не знаю. И что же теперь делать? У меня пока три идеи.
1) Не сжимать файл никаким архиватором.
2) Сжать его. если получится. сначала на ноутбуке. На планшете архиватор не использовать.
3) Сначала файл ничем не сжимать. Потом кто-нибудь качнёт его себе, посмотрит, всё ли там в порядке. А потом сожмёт. И выложит обратно на Яндекс. Или тут на форум в альбом.
Лично я в планшетах и андроидах вообще не понимаю. Поэтому прошу, чтобы кто-нибудь оказал шефскую помощь Татьяне.


----------



## Александра1981 (25 Ноя 2019)

@Игорь_ЕД, у меня все открывается по ссылке.


----------



## горошек (25 Ноя 2019)

@ТатьянаЯк, виды рака очень разные, даже в одном и том же органе. Какие-то поддаются лечению, какие-то нет. Прежде чем учиться лечить людей от рака, надо заняться лечением нашей экологии. А на это финансовым воротилам наплевать, лишь бы прибыль была. Ну и правительство на стороне денег тоже. Что уж нам ждать, если уж Малышева, которая пытается убедить в наличии позитива даже там, где его нет, сама произнесла с экрана, что скоро люди на будут умирать от старости, с будут умирать от рака. Печально все это. Но, встав на техногенный путь развития, человечество само потихоньку роет себе могилу.


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (25 Ноя 2019)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> @Игорь_ЕД, у меня все открывается по ссылке.


Ура! Ура! Ура! Спасибо что посмотрели!


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (25 Ноя 2019)

горошек написал(а):


> ...встав на техногенный путь развития, человечество само потихоньку роет себе могилу.


С Вами полностью соглассна, Вы изложили мои мысли.Слежу за новостями по экологии в фб время от времени когда силы есть...вижу что все печально...жаль животинок, пернатых, которые из-за нас Человеков страдают, вымирают...мы уничтожаем природу и себя...но кто мы?! сошки...нас не спрашивают...а у великих видно есть на других планетах убежище, если не беспокоятся о Земле нашей чудесной!


----------



## Александра1981 (25 Ноя 2019)

@Игорь_ЕД, да, я снимки открыла и даже просмотрела.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (25 Ноя 2019)

Всё видно. Однако, что печально, грыжа большая. И как бы не соответствует описанию, что было выложено. Надеюсь @Доктор Ступин разберётся.


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (25 Ноя 2019)

Спасибо тратите время на мои снимки! Всем, друзья, огромное спасибо!
МРТ  я делала в Милинарисе в Иваново, по квоте.Сделали быстро, а вот результата ждала три часа, тоесть описания и снимков.Они, этот Милинарис, отправляют снимки в Москву своему врачу из Милинариса (это сеть клиник наверное), и он там описавает по снимкам и уже присылает сюда и выдают заключение и диск.Сам факт Милинарис у нас в области не очень хвалят, но оборудование на котором мне делали эти снимки-считается в Иваново самым лучшим.Больше всего меня убило то что в заключении в описании сделали ОШИБКУ, тоесть писала выше они написали 04,5 см , а надо было 0,45 см...Я когда получила описание, больше смотрела на грудной отдел, так как там стеноз был ранее поставлен...а поясничного отдела глянула, цифра большая...и ни ума что такой эта цифра неможет быть вообще...Занималась то желчным, то потом миомой...и вот когда появилось время изучить эти числа, почитала в инете о примерных размерах каналов на разных уровнях...тут то до меня и дошло что этого возможно не может быть...Вот и спешила попасть к нейрохирургу спинальному, убедиться в своих мыслях и ошибке...Кстати, невролог ивановский видел описание два раза, в день когда мне в операции отказали, и в день когда я приехала к нейрохирургу-она меня ни к нейрохирургу не направила и по описанию ничего не сказала.Тоесть к нейрохирургу попасть-это была моя личная инициатива.Так бы я и жила с этим делом, ничего незная, если бы у самой сомнение не возникло...


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (25 Ноя 2019)

@ТатьянаЯк. У вас в описании написано, что размер грыжи до 8 мм. А на вид она по более будет. Стеноз у вас очень приличный. Там в МРТ должны были написать, что вам нужна консультация нейрохирурга. Если у вас слабость в ногах усиливается и эта слабость есть от грыжи, то это показание к операции. Тут на форуме есть информация про показания к операции. Попробуйте найти. Обратите внимание на синдром "конского хвоста". То есть обращайте внимание, как вы ходите по маленькому и по большому.  И если с этим будут проблемы, то это повод вызвать скорую помощь. И пусть везут на операцию. Другое дело, я не совсем понял, вас что, не хотят оперировать из-за тиреотоксикоза?  Как сейчас у вас с этим делом? Какой у вас пульс? Нет ли сердцебиений? Нет ли температуры? Какие там анализы по Т3, Т4, ТТГ? И вообще, у вас проблемы с самой щитовидкой или гипофиз её разгоняет в виду микроопухоли? Или у вас аутоиммунный тиреоидит? Свяжитесь с доктором Ступиным и спросите, открываются ли у него файлы? Если нет, будем дальше думать.


----------



## Весёлый (25 Ноя 2019)

Я бы Валерия Борисовича @vbl15 ещё в тему пригласил. Врачу-нейрохирургу тоже необходимо посмотреть. Там воспаление ещё...


----------



## Весёлый (25 Ноя 2019)

Снимки МРТ @ТатьянаЯк - грудной отдел:


----------



## Весёлый (25 Ноя 2019)

Продолжение - грудной отдел:


----------



## Весёлый (25 Ноя 2019)

Продолжение - грудной отдел:


----------



## Весёлый (25 Ноя 2019)

Продолжение - грудной отдел


----------



## Весёлый (25 Ноя 2019)

Продолжение - пояснично-крестцовый отдел:


----------



## Весёлый (25 Ноя 2019)

Продолжение - пояснично-крестцовый отдел:


----------



## Весёлый (25 Ноя 2019)

Продолжение пояснично-крестцовый отдел:


----------



## Весёлый (25 Ноя 2019)

Продолжение - пояснично-крестцовый отдел:


----------



## Весёлый (25 Ноя 2019)

Продолжение пояснично-крестцовый отдел:

               

Продолжение - пояснично-крестцовый отдел:


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (25 Ноя 2019)

@Шура Балаганов, Александр, спасибо Вам огромное! Большое большое спасибо! Столько времени на меня потратили! Сердечно благодарю!

Дорогие Друзья, Модераторы и Врачи! У меня так и не получилось скачать и сохранить фото.Прошу простить что не смогла в альбоме выложить.Александру большое спасибо что выложил снимки в теме! У меня как получится снимки скачать себе, я создам альбом и можно будет убрать тут...Век живи, век учись...


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (26 Ноя 2019)

Форумчане, Модераторы, Врачи и посетители сайта здравствуйте!
Валерий Борисович ответил в личке - показано хирургическое лечение.
Это я знаю, поблагодарила его и попросила ответить на вопросы которые меня интересуют, переписала ему их в личке.
Вчера мой планшет глюкнул, видно подустал, так как я им столько и не пользовалась ранее, сколько писала и читала в последнии дни! Александру огромное спасибо! Все он сделал правильно и мне написал как правильно все сделать чтобы скачать снимки, но у меня не получалось, и я рада что дело не в моей тупизне, а в планшете-после того как он глюкнул, отдохнул и перезагрузился-фото мрт появилось в галерее (до этого они вообще не появлялись и не сохранялись нигде).Прошу пожалуйста Модераторов дать мне время до вечера чтобы создать альбом...жду когда температура поспадет-очень плохо себя чувствую при ней.
Друзья и Форумчане, пока я изучаю весь форум , пройдет много времени (соображаю медленно, читаю еще медленней), у меня этого времени чувствую нет...Прошу Вас (можно в личке) напишите у кого Вы оперировались (если оперировались) в Москве, каких спинальных нейрохирургов можете порекомендовать и какие больницы? Можно в личку.Если тут на форуме есть темы примерно с такими же проблемами как у меня-ткните пожалуйста носом если Вам не трудно.
Взаранее благодарю!
Сейчас передохну и Игорю отвечу отдельно.


----------



## La murr (26 Ноя 2019)

@ТатьянаЯк, Татьяна, выздоравливайте! 
Решить вопрос об оперативном лечении в Москве можно с Валерием Борисовичем, @vbl15 или Максимом Дмитриевичем, @dr.dreval 
Ориентироваться на темы с подобными проблемами можно, но нужно ли? 
Каждый из нас пишет свою историю и, поверьте, двух одинаковых, как под копирку, нет. 
Пусть всё будет хорошо! 
А решение принимать только Вам.


----------



## Весёлый (26 Ноя 2019)

@ТатьянаЯк, рекомендую от себя продолжить диалог об оперативном лечении с Валерием Борисовичем @vbl15 . Прекрасный Врач и Достойный Человек.


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (26 Ноя 2019)

@La murr, спасибо большое большое!
И Вам всего только самого хорошего!
Про темы и истории я согластна полностью, одинаковых нет и неможет быть в принципе.Просто хотелось почитать их для прояснения своих вопросов.Я много информации для себя нужной получаю из темы Дмитрия...но читаю очень медленно.
Кстати там Федор Петрович писал что грыжа может усохнуть, и он прав, моя усохла за год с небольшим.И чувствовала я себя тогда намного лучше чем сейчас (тоесть до усыхания-плохо, подусохла когда-лучше)Но когда в этом феврале начались проблемы с желчным-приступы и рвота (извините за подробность, но стоя в наклонку я не могу, все это происходит лежа), вот эти приступы  рвоты сильно напрягают позвоночник и плюсом ездила по врачам его напрягая...вот и увеличилась она опять...моя грыжа...причем еще и в грудном отделе вылезли, до этого их столько небыло.Вот думаю...может отлежусь и она опять усохнет...


----------



## Дмитрийbok (26 Ноя 2019)

@ТатьянаЯк, Желаю Вам скорейшего выздоровления!!!


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (26 Ноя 2019)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> @ТатьянаЯк, рекомендую от себя продолжить диалог об оперативном лечении с Валерием Борисовичем @vbl15 . Прекрасный Врач и Достойный Человек.


Александр, огромное спасибо!


Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> @ТатьянаЯк, Желаю Вам скорейшего выздоровления!!!


Спасибо огромное! И Вам всего только самого хорошего! Рада видеть Вас в своей теме!


----------



## Дмитрийbok (26 Ноя 2019)

ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> Спасибо огромное! И Вам всего только самого хорошего! Рада видеть Вас в своей теме!


Спасибо! Это значит мою тему читали?


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (26 Ноя 2019)

@Дмитрийbok, читаю Вашу тему, нахожусь пока тут...


----------



## Дмитрийbok (26 Ноя 2019)

ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> Читаю Вашу тему, нахожусь пока тут...


Ох, в переди ещё две операции....


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (26 Ноя 2019)

@Дмитрийbok, читаю внимательно...тяжело мозгам усваивать информацию почему-то стало уж года два как...память хромает сильно...Конец Вашей истории специально не читаю отдельно, хочу дойти до этого прочитав все попорядку...Я конечно в шоке сколько Вам пришлось перенести, и восхищаюсь Вашей стойкостью!


----------



## Дмитрийbok (26 Ноя 2019)

@ТатьянаЯк, спасибо Вам. Но прочитать мою тему тоже заслуживает уважения и медали 
С памятью у меня тоже проблемы начались по нарастающей с каждым месяцем....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2019)

Концентрируем: вот эта узость до 4-5 мм, в следствии грыжи диска L4-5 до 8-10 мм.
И тут бы хорошо помогла операция.



Тут спондилез, все срослось и подвижности нет и не надо восстанавливать. Надо бороться за сохранение подвижности оставшейся.
Узость не критичная.


----------



## olga68 (26 Ноя 2019)

> Вот думаю...может отлежусь и она опять усохнет...


@ТатьянаЯк, здравствуйте, Вы о чем говорите? Вам и врачи пишут о необходимости оперативного лечения. Я только не нашла в описании МРТ указания на воспалительный процесс. А ведь его видно. Кровь давно сдавали? СОЭ, СРБ есть? Не хочется нагнетать, но посещение врача в вашем случае просто необходимо. Поддерживаю мнение, что если есть возможность прооперироваться у Валерия Борисовича, это бы был один из лучших вариантов. И по квотам он оперирует.


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (26 Ноя 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, добрый день! Я так жала Вашего ответа! Сильно-сильно! Сердечно благодарю Вас за ответ и за время которое Вы на меня тратите! Большое большое спасибо!
Федор Петрович, ооогромное Вам спасибо за информацию по грудному отделу! У меня хоть эта проблема отпала, а то переживала что парализует руки и ноги, а это уже не жизнь.Федор Петрович, а как бороться за оставшуюся подвижность в нем? Делать упражнения какие-то или еще может что?
Федор Петрович, по поясничному отделу тоже огромное спасибо за ответ!
Если можно, то ответьте пожалуйста на вопросы по нему.
Есть ли вероятность что грыжа эта подсохнет со временем как в первый раз подусохла?
Сколько у меня предположителено есть времени для принятия решения об операции?
Если не оперировать грыжу, а жить как есть, то на какие признаки состояния в организме обратить внимание-что все, ждать больше нельзя и нужно бежать на операцию?

@olga68, спасибо большое за участие в моей теме! Живу по принципу-семь раз отмерь, один раз отреж...Я понимаю, что операция нужна.Но! Кому я нужна со своим набором болезней! Вы читали как мне достается эта вся езда по врачам, выбивание приемов? Повторюсь-живу в глуши, узких специалистов тут у нас нет, а с Ивановской областной приезжают РАЗ в квартал, тоесть 4 раза в год! Невролог у нас-это фельдшер из деревни! В Областной невролог сказала что никакого стеноза у меня нет (это в августе до мрт), после мрт она видела описание и не направила меня к нейрохирургу! Я сама к нему ездила, по своей инициативе! Нейрохирург Ивановский в рекомендации написал-плановое оперативное лечение, на словах сказал что после операции по удалению миомы (а я как раз лежала в другой Ивановской больнице и хотела там делать операцию, но отказалась) то сразу к ним, если ноги будут еще терпимы, то после Новогодних праздников.Повторюсь-если операция пройдет не удачно и ноги парализует (такое в Областной было), то за мной ухаживать некому! Детей у меня нет.Мамочка старенькая, сама болеет.Помочь со стороны некому.Поэтому я и хочу принять решение все взвесив очень тщательно.
Температура у меня уже 6 лет КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ 37,1-37,6 , подтверждена в выписке 2018 года (это опять же я настояла, так как никто из врачей не обращает внимание на эту температуру!)
Анализы хорошие, последние что есть на руках-от 5 ноября когда в операции по желчному отказали-они выше в теме выложены.


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (27 Ноя 2019)

Добрый день Друзья, Модераторы, Врачи и посетители сайта!
Наконец-то удалось загрузить снимки в альбом!
Отдельно спасибо Александру!
Ссылка на мой альбом со снимками МРТ :

https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1378/view


----------



## Дмитрийbok (27 Ноя 2019)

ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> Отдельно спасибо Александру!


Саша золотой человек у нас, с большой буквы


----------



## Весёлый (27 Ноя 2019)

@ТатьянаЯк, @Дмитрийbok, и все остальные Люди Спасибо Вам Огромное за Добрые слова для меня.
Я желаю Вам Мира и Добра, скорейшего Выздоровления и жизни без боли!
Крепко Вас всех обнимаю!
Спасибо Вам!


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (27 Ноя 2019)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> @ТатьянаЯк. У вас в описании написано, что размер грыжи до 8 мм. А на вид она по более будет. Стеноз у вас очень приличный. Там в МРТ должны были написать, что вам нужна консультация нейрохирурга. Если у вас слабость в ногах усиливается и эта слабость есть от грыжи, то это показание к операции. Тут на форуме есть информация про показания к операции. Попробуйте найти. Обратите внимание на синдром "конского хвоста". То есть обращайте внимание, как вы ходите по маленькому и по большому.  И если с этим будут проблемы, то это повод вызвать скорую помощь. И пусть везут на операцию. Другое дело, я не совсем понял, вас что, не хотят оперировать из-за тиреотоксикоза?  Как сейчас у вас с этим делом? Какой у вас пульс? Нет ли сердцебиений? Нет ли температуры? Какие там анализы по Т3, Т4, ТТГ? И вообще, у вас проблемы с самой щитовидкой или гипофиз её разгоняет в виду микроопухоли? Или у вас аутоиммунный тиреоидит? Свяжитесь с доктором Ступиным и спросите, открываются ли у него файлы? Если нет, будем дальше думать.


Игорь, добрый день! Извините что так долго не отвечала...Думала над Вашим постом и фото сделала дополнительные...
Игорь, я в медицине почти что 0, слова все медицинские мне очень тяжело даются...поэтому по своим названиям болезней я "плаваю".Врачи местные и Ивановские ничего не поясняют и не объясняют...да и я всеравно не пойму этими медицинскими терминами ничего...Очень жалею что недано мне это...
По операции в Ивановской Областной больнице-отказа небыло, но я больше и не ездила к нейрохирургу чтобы точно все обговорить, но снимки он мои видел когда я ездила из другой больницы к нему...пока тупо отлеживаюсь, сил нет на эти поездки...очень устала за полгода  всвязи с последними  курсированиями по врачам и больницам.Понимаю, что времени у меня мало для принятия решения об операции...но сил нет...и как бы...что будет...
Игорь, спасибо Вам отдельное за этот пост, особенно про конский хвост, я это название слышала ранее, но что оно означает-не знала...Тему рекомендованную пока не нашла, очень мало успеваю, тоесть все медленно делаю.Мало приятного конечно в этом лошадином хвосте...но наверное и с этими проблемами люди живут...надо искать во всем позитив...но тему эту пока не изучала, мозги пока не готовы к этой информации.
По пульсу, давлению-не знаю, не меряю.Дома у Мамочки есть аппарат, но он врет постоянно, я уж и не меряю...Но когда пульс поднимается, я это определяю и без аппарата, я его чувствую.АИТ у меня был поставлен в 2016 году, сейчас незнаю.Температура есть каждый день-37,1-37,6, очень плохо ее переношу, пью ибупрофен каждые сутки, по состоянию-повторюсь, врачи на нее не обращают внимания, не ищут от чего.Про щитовидку в данный момент можно забыть, я в небольшом гипо, таблетки не принимаю, с весны сама себе их отменила (тирозол).
Про грыжу Вы были правы, она больше.
Игорь, огромное спасибо Вам за участие в моей теме!
Вообще, на сайте чувствуешь что не одинок со своими проблемами, как большая дружная семья! А читая истории других людей-понимаешь что эти люди ГЕРОИ ! С нашей бюрократической медициной, с болями борются, это в реале только сильные люди могут! Что касается медицины-я трус, неповерите, я от крови в обмарок падаю...вернее не от самой просто крови, а например если мне несколько раз будут иголками тыкать-если кровь нейдет-все, я ушла, или раны немогу видеть, и тем более даже по телевизору если режут чтото...Но к моему большому удивлению с интересом и без обмароков посмотрела в инстограмме как профессор Константин Пучков делает операции, это просто класс! Он конечно Гений! Причем у него операции безкровные, может еще поэтому могу смотреть спокойно.Друзья, я ошиблась ранее в посте, неправильно фамилию человека написала- не Поль Берр, а Поль Брегг.
Сегодня начала опять пить мексиприм, очень кружится голова, никак не отстанут от меня эти головокружения...
Выкладываю документы : анализы по щитовидке последние что есть на руках, мрт гипофиза, мрт мозга, и ЭНМГ по рукам-ногам, и последняя выписка из стационара с 2018 года (больше в стационар не кладут, отказывают).И да, ожирения у меня уже нет  в конце этого лета съехал мой жир из-за ЖКТ.
Всем хорошего вечера и ночи!


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (27 Ноя 2019)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> @ТатьянаЯк, @Дмитрийbok, и все остальные Люди Спасибо Вам Огромное за Добрые слова для меня.
> Я желаю Вам Мира и Добра, скорейшего Выздоровления и жизни без боли!
> Крепко Вас всех обнимаю!
> Спасибо Вам!


Вы в реале золотой человек-не поспориш с Дмитрием!
Друзья, пока писала большой пост...забыла спросить у Вас совета о главном...
У меня в позвоночнике значит воспаление...Подскажите пожалуйста чем его снять? Тоесть что попить из таблеток? (Уколы недоступны, так как некому делать, а поликлинника далеко...я за чертой города живу)


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (27 Ноя 2019)

@ТатьянаЯк, добрый день! Про щитовидку и пульс я спросил вас только потому, что боялся такой ситуации. Допустим вы приедете на операцию, а вам скажут, что у вас сильнейший тиреотоксикоз. От этого у вас пульс зашкаливает. И вы просто операции не выдержите. И вас отправят домой лечить щитовидку. Но я посмотрел ваш анализ по гормонам щитовидки, так он вполне себе  нормальный. Вы где-то писали. что у вас ТТГ около 60. Так это может говорить об опухоли гипофиза. И на это внимание надо обратить. А так у вас более менее. Не совсем отлично, но по сравнению с другими вашими проблемами это ерунда. Я думаю, что вы правильно отказались пить йод и удалять щитовидку. 
По поводу миомы матки. Смотрите, с какой скоростью она увеличивается. Если она не увеличивается и не болит, то это сейчас не первостепенная проблема, но иметь в виду её нужно.
По поводу печени. Я чего-то пропустил, а какого размера у вас камни в желчном? Если маленькие, то может и сами выйдут? Если перейти на правильный образ жизни. Но об этом потом.
Вы спрашивали, на что обратить внимание? Сейчас главное внимание на ваши ноги. На слабость в них. Куда идёт процесс - на улучшение или на ухудшение?  Вы писали, что с ногами всё хуже и хуже. Это значит, что нервы, идущие в ноги, пережимаются вашей грыжей. И если этот процесс вы запустите, так нервы могут повредиться. Причём так, что даже после операции и не восстановятся. Если бы процесс шёл на улучшение, то можно было надеяться на естественное рассасывание грыжи. И наверное лучше в плановом порядке оперироваться у хорошего врача в Москве, чем в срочном порядке (когда припрёт окончательно) в Иваново непонятно у кого. Тогда и шансов на восстановление нерва будет меньше. Однако по этому вопросу я вам не советчик. Лучше бы вы его с врачами (может в личной переписке) обсудили. Я понимаю, что у вас ситуация сложная и тут правильное решение выбрать не просто.
Держитесь! Буду за вас переживать.


----------



## Весёлый (27 Ноя 2019)

@ТатьянаЯк, Татьяна, по-поводу возможности и методов лечения воспалительного процесса в позвоночнике проконсультируйтесь с Фёдором Петровичем  @Доктор Ступин.
Все таки очень рекомендую Вам изыскать возможности посещения врача очно со всеми этими вопросами.

И не останавливайтесь, если ведёте переписку с Валерием Борисовичем @vbl15.


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (27 Ноя 2019)

@Игорь_ЕД, Игорь, прошу Вас очень не переживать за меня, берегите себя пожалуйста.
Вы в своих постах мне даете информацию в данный момент для меня очень важную...
По щитовидке спасибо что изучили и все поняли, и спасибки что соглассны с моим решением не оперироваться и не пить йод для наружного применения! Анализ, где ТТГ 52,9 я сейчас Вам покажу.Но до такого ТТГ меня довели именно два эндокринолога Ивановской областной поликлинники, тоесть они мне не уменьшали дозу тирозола хоть видели что ТТГ зашкаливает, перед этим анализом ТТГ был 20.Когда они довели меня до этого ТТГ, я стала изучать все сама, словами мне трудно описать медицинскими, но смысл-далее я лечилась и корректировала дозу сама, веры таким врачам нет.И писала что обращалась на форум Тиронет, где по их рекомендации ТТГ пришел в норму за месяц.Вообщем С щитовидкой разобрались, она сейчас на заднем плане.Но из-за нее много что нельзя (витамины, массажи, физио...) По гипофизу-в Иваново нет анализов на гормональную зависимость (непомню точно как они называются), тоесть это сказали врачи, что не делают анализы, сделали кортизол и еще какойто и по ним наиисали что не гормонозависимая, по факту неизвестно какая она.Потом вообще убрали мне микроаденому по ихнему мрт (у них делала) и поставили Ратке.Но я чувствую что у меня там именно микроаденома.Хотела после МРТ позвоночника взять квоту на МРТ гипофиза (раз в год сказали проходить, а у меня уж скоро два), да вот со спиной тут неожиданность вылезла...и недоэтого стало...Кстати где делала МПТ по гипофизу первый раз, они прям сильно уговаривали купить диск с записью снимков, очень уговаривали...говорили что врачам покажете...тоесть они были уверены когда ставили диагноз...но у меня денег небыло на диск, поэтому снимков нет.У меня еще бывают такие симптомы-запах которого просто не может быть, вкус продукта иногда меняется...думаю из-за гипофиза это...Были обмароки три штуки, сейчас нет.Еще у меня слюнные железы не работают, ездила к челюстному врачу, сказал приезжать с надутыми слюнными...а это такая боль...написал что все впорядке.Вообщем я массирую их руками всегда, уже привыкла...да и не до них все было потом, а сейчас и тем более...
Миома огромная конечно (извините мужчины что приходится с Вами обсуждать такие интимные вопросы...самой стыдно...) Уговариваю ее не расти    поганка не слушается.Болит терпимо, и не всегда.Жить с ней какое-то время я смогу.Но если меня прооперируют по грыже, как носить карсет? Не представляю...правда и карсета послеоперационного еще в глаза не видела, но поняла что жесткий, утягивающий...Летом делала запрос в Москву-столицу здоровья на двойную операцию по удалению желчный+миома, запросила документы мои Мухинская больница...почитала отзывы-много очень отрицательных, документы отсылать не стала.В Москве-столице здоровья это сказала, они сказали-выберете больницу и мы скажем работаем мы с ними или нет.Больниц я не знаю в Москве по этим делам хороших.Да еще подумала-операция полостная, до Москвы допустим я доеду на такси, а как назад? Вот и решила тут в Иваново делать сначало операцию по удалению желчного.Ну Вы знаете, в операции по удалению желчного в Ивановской областной больнице мне отказали, сказали удалять миому.Выбора небыло, поехала на операцию удалять миому и как раз узнала про сильный стеноз...Еще незнаю как в других больницах, но в НИИ Материнства и детства насмотрелась...жесть...женщин после операции спускают с 4 этажа на второй (тут и посетители по коридорам ходят и люди разные) почти голых, прикрыто только интимное место, возят людей со связанными ногами бинтом (так и не поняла для чего это), а самый шок у меня вызвало вот это-после операции с тачанки на кровать людей перебрасывают, они аж сальто делают и просыпаются от наркоза, видно от боли...Удалось этот момент подглядеть, так как он для меня важен...если бы меня так скинули с моими то проблемами в позвоночнике...он бы точно не выдержал, тем более с таким большим стенозом...Вообщем и врач мне не понравился, были дни я ее и не видела даже...Прооперированные в другом крыле лежат, но этаж общий...они бедные как моли там выходят по нужде...Вообщем оббегайте женщины эту больницу.Но есть в ней и платное отделение, там наверное всех облизывают и делают лапру, мне только полостную предлагали, большую и обширную.Мужчины, тоже имейте ввиду о чем я написала, там приезжают девушки даже с Москвы по бесплодию...мужья их привозят или сами...Если есть деньги, то может там и помогут кому-то, а если нет, отношение как к незнамо к кому...А, и на операции будут присутствовать человек 20, студентов и будующих врачей...их там на всех обучают...
Желчный-камней много (их на снимке видно, они лежат прям снизу по задней стенке по всему пузырю до выхода), сначало когда обнаружили были 4-5 мм, через месяц узи-уже увеличивались и больше стало 4-7 мм.Их все не выгониш...могут закупорить протоки и пожелтею...Да и когда они выходят...в приступы...это ад...
По ногам-большое спасибо! Именно эти моменты меня интересуют, теперь знаю за чем следить.По грыже вопрос -Игорь,как думаете она кальцинированная или нет? Один человек, очень хороший , спасибки ему огромное!,рассказал мне очень нужную инфу-что если кальцинированная, то она уже не рассосется, если простая-то может.А я незнаю какая у меня эта грыжа...
Про плановую операцию-полностью с Вами согластна! Но где найти врача который возьмется за мой непростой случай? Пока меня только "пинают", летаю как мячик .
Игорь, и огромное Вам спасибо! Нужной для меня информации Вы мне много дали! Благодарю


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (27 Ноя 2019)

@Шура Балаганов, Александр, с Валерием Борисовичем общались, ему нужны все документы привезти в Москву, тоесть не именно я а кто-нибудь...Кого-нибудь у меня нет.
Александр, спасибки Вам за заботу!

Напишу для всех, может кому то пригодиься инфа...

Рядом с нашей областью есть город Кострома, город красивый (была один раз давно) и очень развитый...Область соседняя, информация доходит и до нас.Со спиной проблемы у меня давно, поэтому слушала где и что по этой проблеме есть и вообще кто куда ездит, где оперируются.Приехал в Кострому (вроде из Москвы, но точно не знаю) нейрохирург спинальник лет может 5-7 назад...И об этом враче и его операциях на позвоночнике инфа разлетелась и по нам.Но я тогда не планировала на операцию, но в уме его держала.Фамилию я конечно не вспомню...плохая память на это дело...Но работает он в центре Мирт.Вообще , люди хвалят этот центр кто оперировался там по позвоночнику.Но он платный, поэтому я туда даже не стремилась попасть, не имею возможности.Полгода назад дальний мой племянник(живет далеко от нас сейчас) неудачно оступился и в позвоночнике что то произошло, боли сильные, лежал буквой зю, ходил еле еле.Его близкие(Мама его и супруга) увезли туда, в Мирт .Операцию сделали удачно.Причем хирург видно очень хороший человек, зная что они назанимали денег-как то сделал ему квоту, и платили они только за анализы, обследования, койкодни.Это конечно тоже немало, но главное что хорошо все сделали.Реабилитацию он проходил тоже там платно.Сейчас работает.Он врачу говорил тогда обо мне, врач сказал связаться с ними.Но я знала что у меня денег нет, и не стала туда обращаться, да и операцию тогда я делать не хотела, тогда небыло известно про сильный стеноз...да и приступы с желчным были часто и мне не дочего было...
Еще у нас женщина в городе, почти моя ровестница ездила туда на консультацию по грыже-ей там сказали-что грыжа ее находится в таком месте, что лучше ее не трогать, тоесть не оперируемая.
Так-же там работает хирург Кокулин.Раньше он работал у нас в городе (когда была у нас хирургия, сейчас ее давно нет).Так вот люди нашего города так жалеют что он уехал, все кого он тут у нас оперировал-все довольны, ни одного плохого слова о нем не слышала...Но он не нейрохирург, просто хирург.Может кому - то эта инфа пригодится...Я хотела к нему обратиться по поводу желчного, но повторюсь, там платно, поэтому не стала.
Очерь надеюсь что все будут здоровы и мы все с форума в том числе, и не придется нам искать врачей...и делать нелегкий выбор!


----------



## Александра1981 (27 Ноя 2019)

@ТатьянаЯк, я все таки считаю, что первоочередное-это решить вопрос с желчным. Потому что в послеоперационный период внезапно могут пойти камни, и что тогда делать?! Вы ходите с бомбой внутри. Операции по удалению желчного делают лапароскопически, и после вся Ваша тошнота, боли в животе пройдут. Стоит ли мучаться, когда можно избавиться от всего этого.


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (27 Ноя 2019)

@Александра1981, добрый вечер! Я с Вами полностью согластна! Этоу операцию я и хотела сделать первой.Но вот где найти хирурга который проведет эту операцию? В Ивановской областной больнице делают лапру, но мне они сказали что только полостная-думали я не соглашусь, а я сказала им что согластна...потому что приступы это ад...на все согласишся...но они не взяли, отфутболили...
Комсомольск наш присоединен к Ивановской областной больнице, тоесть оперируют всех там.Но по скорой туда не отвозят а отвозят в город Тейково...городок военный, но такая же дыра как и наш...поэтому в приступы скулю но скорую не вызываю или вызываю но мне и не предлагают увезти...но можно конечно настоять,..но в Тейково для меня это большой риск.Из Тейково  очень много людей оперированных по желчному неудачно перевозят в областную больницу...Рассказали люди которые оперировались в Областной.Вообщем нужно искать врача...
Но у меня сейчас непонятная ситуация...есть ли у меня время на операцию по желчному полостную...по позвоночнику непонятно сколько времени есть...


----------



## Весёлый (28 Ноя 2019)

ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> ему нужны все документы привезти в Москву, тоесть не именно я а кто-нибудь...Кого-нибудь у меня нет.


Есть транспортные компании, через которые можно отправить быстро документы. На моё имя и адрес. Я отвезу Валерию Борисовичу их. Это можно организовать и сделать. Если такой вариант устроит, пишите в личную переписку, разберёмся.

Ну, или можно обсудить другие варианты доставки документов... Короче, вопрос, я думаю, решим.


----------



## Elka66 (28 Ноя 2019)

@ТатьянаЯк, я бы еще вам рекомендовала до ревматолога дойти, слюнные железы, субфибрилитет, боль и слабость в ногах, исключить синдром шегрена. На форуме есть история девушку два года лечили, пока бабочка на щеках не вылезла, скв


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (28 Ноя 2019)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> Есть транспортные компании, через которые можно отправить быстро документы. На моё имя и адрес. Я отвезу Валерию Борисовичу их.


 Добрый день Форумчане, Модераторы, Врачи и посетители сайта!

Александр, у нас никаких таких компаний нет и небыло никогда, есть только почта.В Иваново эти компании есть, но опять же туда ехать надо...опять день боли, а я только еще начинаю приходить в себя после всей этой последней езды...
И мне не очень понятно какие документы нужны...те что есть на руках- все выложены на форуме, и даже снимки МРТ с Вашей помощью , других нет.Сцинтиграфия только не выложена щитовидки, но она не важна сейчас.
Спасибо Вам огромное за предложенную помощь! Вы в реале очень хороший человек старающийся людям помочь! Респект!


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (28 Ноя 2019)

Elka66 написал(а):


> @ТатьянаЯк, я бы еще вам рекомендовала до ревматолога дойти, слюнные железы, субфибрилитет, боль и слабость в ногах, исключить синдром шегрена. На форуме есть история девушку два года лечили, пока бабочка на щеках не вылезла, скв


Добрый день! Спасибо большое за информацию, почитаю про этот синдром.
Ревматологов у нас нет.Приезжает раз в квартал с Ивановской областной больницы.Я хотела попасть к ревматологу давно, так как пальцы на руках болят...Год я не могла попасть! Даже в Областную хотела ехать тем летом, но мест небыло на прием.Удалось благодаря нашему новому терапевту попасть здесь этой весной.Ревматолог написала что это полинейропатия и сказала лечить ее у невролога.По анализу крови на ревматоидный артрит-его нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Дек 2019)

> Федор Петрович, ооогромное Вам спасибо за информацию по грудному отделу! У меня хоть эта проблема отпала, а то переживала что парализует руки и ноги, а это уже не жизнь.Федор Петрович, а как бороться за оставшуюся подвижность в нем? Делать упражнения какие-то или еще может что?


Поддерживать надо. ЛФК, мягкои и осторожно.


> Если можно, то ответьте пожалуйста на вопросы по нему.
> Есть ли вероятность что грыжа эта подсохнет со временем как в первый раз подусохла?
> Сколько у меня предположительно есть времени для принятия решения об операции?


Сколько терпения, столько времени.
В штаны не писяете?
На пятках и носках ходить можете?
Терпение есть?


> Если не оперировать грыжу, а жить как есть, то на какие признаки состояния в организме обратить внимание-что все, ждать больше нельзя и нужно бежать на операцию?


В штаны не писяете?
На пятках и носках ходить можете?
Терпение есть?


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (8 Дек 2019)

Доброй ночи Федор Петрович!
Федор Петрович, сайт Ваш изучила.Мой организм видно сам интуитивно выполняет движения так как Вы советуете на сайте.
По грудному отделу незнаю как подобрать ЛФК, чтобы не навредить, а было в пользу.
Если можете подскажите какие упражнения для грудного отдела делать? Может где-то Вы описывали упражнения для примерно моего случая-то ткните пожалуйста носом если не трудно.

Терпения-море! Сила воли-отменная! Лишь бы узнать как примерно правильно действовать.
Федор Петрович, значит время у меня всетаки есть! А то попугивают парализацией, как грыжа дожмет канал...
В штаны ттт конечно нет! Упаси Бог.
На носках-как сайгак! На пятках похуже, но нормально, тоесть на пятках же невозможно так высоко подняться как на носках.

Признаков этих ттт пока нет, тоесть про штаны.
На носках и пятках пройду спокойно.
Терпения ооочень много...
Тоесть правильно понимаю что у меня есть шанс избежать хирурга?

Федор Петрович, сможете мне помочь с упражнениями и направить в нужное русло?
Если что-то не получится, то непожалею...так как решение мной обдумано и принято-не оперироваться пока могу ходить и в штаны не сикаюсь.

Поскольку не смогла самостоятельно подобрать таблетки для снятия воспаления, купила мазь нурофен плюс, мажусь, но только наночь, днем не мажусь, так как она глушит боль, и под ее действием можно наделать резких ненужных движений не чувствуя боли.
Пью ибупрофен, примерно 2 раза в день, не от боли, от температуры.
В 6 вечера пью 1 капсулу конвалиса 300мг
Еще опять от желудка пью дюспаталин+нольпаза 40, на той неделе планирую с них опять слезть.
Боль-больше всего болит верхняя часть ягодиц, нижняя часть ягодиц и нога, правая.По ноге как-будто протянут провод, и этот провод вызывает боль как примерно зубного нерва, но слабее.Поясница болит, но терпимо.Грудной болит примерно посередине спины если ее разделить на пополам паралельно, опять же терпимо.Руки немеют, если держу планшет или набираю текст, но это давно.Правая рука болит в плече, хрустит сильно, в локте.В правой кисти где основание большого пальца и пониже при нажатии возникает хруст, как по снегу идешь, но это тоже возникает уже давно переодически.Пальцы болят, но это от полинейропатии, упущу их.Ноги немеют если только положить нога на ногу ступни, или от неудобного положения.Раньше в том году и ранее были немые пальцы некоторые на ногах, ттт сейчас этого нет.По всем ногам бывает другая, ноющая боль, списываю ее на погоду и полинейропатию.В ногах муражки не ползают и никогда не ползали, но бывает что в них как будто что-то лопается.Еще головокружения частые, списыааю на хондроз, пью при них мексидол или мексиприм.Почитала про трентал, раньше давно я его пила, толку не увидела, сейчас почитала еще раз про него-поняла что он разжижает кровь, а у меня переодически анемия легкая, нужен ли мне этот препарат?
В основном тяжело подняться и расходиться с утра, и пальцы плохо сгибаются-разгибаются.Жизнь моя-встала, легла, встала, легла...Тоесть проснулась, встала, иду ставить чайник, легла.Встала выключила чайник, налила чай+бутеры сделала, легла позавтракала, встала унесла посуду, легла, встала помыла посуду, легла...и так же с обедом и ужином...У меня животные, никто не гуляет, тоесть все дома-они мои спасители и стимул движения и жизни...больно-не больно, нужно встать и за каждым убрать горшок, двигаюсь плавно и по возможности аккуратно.Иногда конечно бывает что очень тяжело, тогда Мамочка помогает управиться.Боль усиливается, чем больше шагов или больше стою, тоесть нарастает...или терплю, или ложусь...

Без боли я давно уже не живу, боли всегда, только меняется их интенсивность...даже в течении суток...Антидепресанты не пью принципиально, и не собираюсь пить, не люблю категорически мутный разум, успокаивающие тоже не пью никакие, так как с психическим состоянием все ок.Бывает конечно взгрустнется, но это нормально, психика сама должна справляться с такими мелочами жизни.Настрой всегда почти положительный, тоесть мозгами то я готова пределать кучу дел, но тело ограничивает.Руке даже тяжело держать бокал наполненный, тоесть начинает трястись как у бабулечек стареньких от нагрузки, как будто тяжеленную сумку несла...но это тоже мелочи.Незнаю что может меня добить...но я радуюсь жизни,согласна на такую, лишь бы избежать ножа,никогда почти не грущу, мне не бывает скучно.В молодости занималась зарядкой с гантелями по 1кг по журналу "Здоровье" руки еще досих пор сохранили остатки накаченной роскоши.В то лето занималась контрастным душем два раза в день 2 месяца, часто простужалась, поэтому не продолжила.Сегодня принимая душ-поясницу полила то теплой водой, то еле тепленькой...тоесть почти холодной...но холодной не рискнула, так как как лед.

Федор Петрович, полезен ли в моем случае контрастный душ на поясницу? Если да, то можно его заменить примочками холодными-горячими? (Просто душ каждый день принимать тяжело физически).Апликатор Кузнецова дома есть, не пользуюсь, не помогал раньше.Если сейчас еще раз попробовать им пользоваться-не вредно ли на поясницу и когда воспаление? Есть дома еще магниты, они для грудного отдела расчитаны, тоесть одеваются на гиудной отдел, помогут ли они мне в пояснице если их не одевать, а лежать на них? Ими не пользовалась, так как при пользовании ими нужно отключать всю технику, тоесть телевизор, телефон, планшет...Для рук делаю зарядку лежа-поднимаю руки и сжимаю-разжимаю пальцы, потом пальцы сцепляю и упираюсь с усилием в ладони...также отнимаю у кошки мячик маленький с шипами резиновыми и катаю его в ладонях.

Федор Петрович, огромное - огромное Вам спасибо что ответили мне и дали мне еще больше надежду на то что вдруг да обойдется...Федор Петрович, буду очень благодарна за ответы и напутствия! Федор Петрович, МРТ поясничного когда есть смысл сделать чтобы поглядеть есть ли изменения и в какую сторону?
Еще раз огромное, огромное Вам спасибо!


----------



## Elka66 (8 Дек 2019)

Я не доктор Ступин,но вам полезно найти грамотного ревматолога,знающего не только про ра,подобрать терапию и жить без боли,скованности,вы упускаете время,помимо проявлений болей,скованности субфебрилитета  страдают внутренние органы почки в частности.Что у вас в оак,а биохимии


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Дек 2019)

@Elka66, более чем согласен.

Контрольное МРТ не ранее чем через 6 месяцев.


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (8 Дек 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Более чем согласен.


Федор Петрович, добрый день! Поясните мне пожалуйста с чем именно Вы согласны с автором предыдущего поста? Человек даже тему не прочитал, прежде чем задавать вопросы-на которые в теме есть все ответы!

Федор Петрович, про МРТ поняла, спасибки!
Буду ооочень рада рекомендациям , которые сможете посоветовать!
Еще раз благодарна за Ваши ответы и за то что находите время для тех, кто живет далеко от нормальных врачей!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Дек 2019)

Более чем согласен, что в клинической картине много не от позвоночника и стеноза. И с этим надо разбираться.


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (8 Дек 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Более чем согласен, что в клинической картине много не от позвоночника и стеноза. И с этим надо разбираться.


Федор Петрович, спасибо за пояснение.
Разбираться из наших местных и областных врачей НИКТО НЕ БУДЕТ ! Опять будет то, что начнут "пинать" по кругу, все это уже пройдено не единожды.Поэтому в очередной раз тратить силы и время на эти "пинки" не хочу.
Федор Петрович, сфотографировала карсет с магнитами, что-бы Вам показать и спросить -есть ли смысл его носить мне в моем случае с позвоночником?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Дек 2019)

Нет.
Купите тейпы и наклейте на спину. Раздражают кожу, отвлекают от боли.


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (8 Дек 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нет.
> Купите тейпы и наклейте на спину. Раздражают кожу, отвлекают от боли.


Федор Петрович, спасибо за ответ, значит правильно что я не носила эти магниты.
Федор Петрович, эти тейпы только от боли отвлекать могут или еще и лечить?
Если раздражая кожу только от боли отвлекать-мне это не надо, я на боли не зацикливаюсь и сама себя от нее отвлекаю другими приятными вещами-как чтение чего-то интересного или хобби, коих у меня много и которыми можно заниматься лежа.
Повторюсь еще раз отдельно про боль локализующуюся в местах почек-почки проверяли, и в 30 лет когда по скорой с такими же болями увезли в хирургию, и в апреле в этом году...с ними ттт все пока в порядке.А боль такую дает именно позвоночник и грыжа, это было подтверждено хирургом в 30 лет, хирург был хороший, советовал заняться ЛФК, сказал что позвоночник мой "убит" как у 90 летних бабушек.Как и все путные врачи уехал потом с нашей глуши.После выписки я пошла к неврологу местному чтобы узнать какие можно делать упражнения-он сказал никакого ЛФК Вам ненужно.После лечения переодического вольтареном боли эти проходили, тоесть это тоже указывает на позвоночник, движения возвращались, но с каждым годом возвращение это становилось более длительным по времени.Кстати, когда грыжа подусохла, в то время эти боли тоже были совсем не значительные, но поясница болела терпимо, и конечно от движения-стояния-сидения боли нарастали, как и сейчас.Только раньше болел только правая сторона, с которой и находилась грыжа, теперь присоединилась боль с левой стороны с лета.
Температуру, по моим наблюдениям за своим организмом выдает ЖКТ, так как она в основном появляется после еды.


----------



## Александра1981 (8 Дек 2019)

ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> Пальцы рук с утра или покоя очень тяжело сгибаются, с болью.





ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> Ночью просыпаюсь от боли что пальцы не могу согнуть.





ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> Еще и шея болит, но по ней не исследовала.Температура каждый день уже 6 год 37,1-37,6,


@ТатьянаЯк, вот эти все симптомы прям как по медицинскому учебнику про ревматоидный артрит. @Elka66 Вам правильно пишет про поиск ревматолога для исключения артрита. Вы сдавали С реактивный белок, ревматоидный фактор, АСЛО? И если это он, и Вы его не будете лечить, то в общем-то уже будет не важно, есть у Вас стеноз, грыжа, или  их нет.


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (8 Дек 2019)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> @ТатьянаЯк, вот эти все симптомы прям как по медицинскому учебнику про ревматоидный артрит. @Elka66 Вам правильно пишет про поиск ревматолога для исключения артрита. Вы сдавали С реактивный белок, ревматоидный фактор, АСЛО? И если это он, и Вы его не будете лечить, то в общем-то уже будет не важно, есть у Вас стеноз, грыжа, или  их нет.


Александра, добрый день!
Конечно же я подозревала у себя артрит по признакам, еще в 17 году...Тогда же и рентген рук сделала и кровь на ревматоидный артрит-по ним нет у меня ревматоидного артрита.Позже дома изучила эту тему немного-выяснила что на ранних стадиях ни кровь ни рентген не показывают артрит.Опять стала биться чтобы попасть к ревматологу.Этой весной попала на прием (кровь до приема сдала, рентген сделала-опять ничего не показал), ревматолог сказала и написала что эти боли в конечностях от полинейропатии и написала лечиться у невролога.Тоесть занавес.Где искать ревматолога если я ограничена в поисках только Иваново? В Иваново путных нет! Все что они выписывают людям с артритом-это преднизолон.Соседка с артритом лежит дома-даже обезбаливающие ей не выписывают, тупо лежит, повторюсь с врачами у нас засада полная.
По ногам в заключении ЭНМГ врач кто делал ясно написала для наших Ивановских и местных врачей что нарушение нервов именно от позвоночника (я выложила ее заключения, там это есть).
Поэтому повторюсь-проблемы именно с позвоночником, я и сама прекрасно знаю что с ним, я же лучше знаю свой организм, и редко ошибаюсь...Про желчный помните? Так я врачам говорила сразу, в первый приступ-это желчный с поджелудкой...они руками отмахивались, хондроз мол...Не видят они видишь ли признаков камней в желчном...причем и наши и Ивановские, и хирург причем областной еще! Да еще и греть желчный мне выписали и миниралку пить...Я их и слушать не стала, села на диету ...и через 3 месяца мне только удалось доказать им что это именно камни в желчном как я и предполагала!Поэтому у меня нет возможности тратить время на местных и Ивановских недоврачей-я знаю взаранее что они скажут, повторюсь-искать причины никто из них не будет, а бег по гругу мне надоел.Медицина за МКАДОМ убита полностью, у нас рак даже не определяют! Люди в муках умирают дома или залечивают местные до смерти неправильным лечением! Вскрытие только показыапет что рак и уже с метостазами.Это только по телевизору все типа прекрасно с медициной и врачами, в реале везде уже полный трындец.
Поэтому и стараюсь сама разобраться в чем по силам, чтобы выжить, слушала бы врачей местных и Ивановских-дано бы уже ушла на свет иной, как большинство "полеченных" тут  уходят.
Поэтому предлагаю всем дорогим посетителям моей темы-упустить все болезни мои кроме позвоночника.В данный момент меня волнует только он.
Всем удачи, здоровья и хорошего настроения! Жизнь прекрасна !


----------



## Весёлый (8 Дек 2019)

ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> Поэтому предлагаю всем дорогим посетителям моей темы-упустить все болезни мои кроме позвоночника.В данный момент меня волнует только он.


Очень зря. При заболеваниях пищеварительной системы, например, могут отказать в госпитализации для оперативного лечения на позвоночник. Ваш желчный пузырь, с наличием камней внутри и воспалительным процессом в нем вполне может стать причиной отказа (субфебрильная температура возможна и от этого) .
Кроме того, принимая лекарства от других заболеваний с нерешенными проблемами с желчным пузырем, Вы увеличиваете риск развития этого заболевания. 
В организме все важно. Ничего упускать не стоит.


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (8 Дек 2019)

@Шура Балаганов, Александр, добрый день! Александр, ну и Вы туда же...
Такое ощущение что я не смогла донести до людей информацию которую хотела.
Как еще написать, что бы дошло до людей-я не знаю!

Поэтому еще раз для всех чтобы поняли, резко, извините,но так может дойдет до Вас-мне не нужны Ваши мнения по моим остальным заболеваниям, я не хуже Вас знаю что к чему по ним, и перестаньте в своих постах пытаться "запугать" (не меня), на меня это не действует, других людей кто обращается на сайт."Каркуш" речь оставьте при себе.Повторюсь, никого не хочу обидеть, но иначе Вы не понимаете.

Ответы на вопросы, с которыми я пришла на форум, и которые меня волновали-я получила.Отдельная благодарность Игорю!-большое мерси, Вы как всегда в своих постах на высоте, изучили мою тему вдоль и поперек-за это тоже отдельное спасибо! От Вас от первого я получила ответы на свои вопросы!Вы единственный прекрасно понимаете мою ситуацию, так как вникли в нее. Сердечно благодарю! Отдельно благодарю Федора Петровича, за пояснения по снимкам-большое мерси! Так-же за ответы на заданные вопросы! Спасибо большое! Пребольшое!
Если сможете что-то посоветовать по ЛФК , по контрастному душу на поясницу,а так же как себя лучше вести и что делать-чтобы-грыжа подусохла-Всегда буду рада Вашим советам!И еще раз огромное Вам спасибо за потраченное на меня время! Для меня это очень ценно!

Отдельное спасибо Александру! Как он все успевает-для меня загадка! Человек с большим сердцем! Респект! Большое спасибо за все!
Отдельное спасибо моему дорогому Другу , который появился в моей жизни благодаря этому форуму! Обажаю его, и мне с ним ооочень интересно общаться, так как он всесторонне очень развит, много знает обо всем на планете-и мы с ним "на одной волне".Благодарю за дружбу! И за все, все, все!

Отдельное спасибо Светлане, за то что прояснила ситуацию по одному вопросу, спасибо за принятие на форуме, спасибо что терпите нас тут вновь прибывших))
Всем, кто учавствовал в моей теме, и кого не упомянула-огромное спасибо!
Всем кто болеет-желаю излечиться, или научиться с этим жить.Стараться не печалиться, не зацикливаться на проблемах-чем меньше будете "грузиться" тем лучше для Вашего организма!

Не зря есть старинная поговорка-Меньше знаем, крепче спим ))
Слушайте свой организм! Он единственный знает что ему в реале нужно, ниодин человек не может знать про Ваш организм лучше, чем Вы сами!


----------



## Весёлый (8 Дек 2019)

ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> Поэтому еще раз для всех чтобы поняли, резко, извините,но так может дойдет до Вас-мне не нужны Ваши мнения по моим остальным заболеваниям,


Дошло вполне и все предельно ясно. 


ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> и перестаньте в своих постах пытаться "запугать" (не меня), на меня это не действует, других людей кто обращается на сайт."Каркуш


Никого не пытался запугивать. И не буду. 


ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> Отдельное спасибо Александру! Как он все успевает-для меня загадка! Человек с большим сердцем! Респект! Большое спасибо за все!


На Здоровье! Успевает тот, кто никуда не торопится. 
Удаляюсь. Желаю Удачи. Более беспокоить не буду.
Всего Доброго!


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (8 Дек 2019)

@Шура Балаганов, Александр! Я писала для всех, не в частности для Вас...но уж так получилось что в моем ответе Вам! Не обижайтесь, дружище! Меньше всего мне хотелось Вас обидеть!
Если Вам будет всетаки интересно как сложатся мои дела-я Вам если можно в личке напишу.По причине чтобы небыло тут ненужных постов.
Александр, удачи! Светлый Вы человечек! Всего только самого хорошего Вам!


----------



## Весёлый (8 Дек 2019)

@ТатьянаЯк, да я не обиделся Вас расстроить не хотел. Хочется, чтобы Вы Здоровы были и от болей не мучились.
М-да, может быть я иногда излишне назойлив. Это плохая черта.  Но я работаю над этим.


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (8 Дек 2019)

@Шура Балаганов, Александр, да Вы классный! И ненадо себя стараться переделать, нужно быть самим собой!
Я тоже желаю что-бы Вы были здоровы, и все люди и животные на Земле!


----------



## Александра1981 (8 Дек 2019)

ТатьянаЯк написал(а):


> Каркуш" речь оставьте при себе


Ну, так и не пишите тогда полотенца про желчный, желудок и суставы, раз Вас интересует только позвоночник. Удачи Вам, выздоравливайте! 
И, да, Вы мимохом обидели несколько человек, которые хотели Вам добра!


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (8 Дек 2019)

"Полотенце"было написано для общей ясности картины-поясню если непонятно-что многое нельзя из-за этих болезней в лечении позвоночника, а не для того чтобы "гадали" может это может то...
Вопросы были заданы именно на тему позвоночника, по другим заболеваниям вопросов небыло от меня! Повторюсь-ответы получены на основные вопросы, еще раз спасибо тем кто на них ответил!
Мы вроде тут все взрослые-какие могут быть обиды? Не детский сад ...
Всегда говорю то что думаю.Минус? Нет, это плюс, могу себе позволить не притворяться и быть собой.
Если люди намеков не понимают, и не останавливаются-приходится говорить в лоб.
Вообщем я тоже желаю всем добра, здоровья и всего только самого хорошего!
Самое главное пусть заболевшим попадаются только хорошие врачи!
Хороший врач нынче на вес золота! Всем удачи!
Надеюсь вопрос исчерпан.


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (17 Мар 2020)

Добрый день уважаемые врачи, модераторы, друзья и посетители сайта!
Появилось немного сил написать...Попозже постараюсь описать все то что происходило и происходит со мной.Это просто адище!
Но сейчас спрошу о волнующем меня очень вопросе:
Совместимы ли препараты Залдиар и Конвалис ?
Пока колют трамадол и я принимаю 300мг конвалиса (как и раньше, давно его принимаю), почитала что якобы эти препараты не совместимы.Прошу ответить врачей - можно ли их принимать вместе, если нет то как "тихонько" слезть с конвалиса? Боли адские, жду когда поднимется гемоглобин (упал после полостной операции) и меня возьмут на операцию на позвоночнике.



Некоторые обследования...


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (4 Апр 2020)

Добрый день уважаемые Врачи, Модераторы, друзья и просто посетители сайта!
Операция мне сделана,1 апреля-прикол, через передний доступ профессором Александром Кузьмичем Чертковым (когда ранее я писала о нейрохирурге в Костроме, в Мирт, так вот это он).Поставлен имплант, диск удален, имплант не на шурупах, а на распорках.Страха перед обоими операциями небыло никакого, вообще...тут обстановка в клинике очень хорошая, врачи, медсестры и весь персонал-обалденные...все знают свое дело...вообще тут очень хорошо относятся к пациентам, как к близким! Ребят, если возникнут какие-нибудь вопросы -задавайте, с радостью на них отвечу.
Ребят, еще теперь в Мирте можно оперироваться по ОМС ! Оплачивается только первый день наличными, далее все по-полису! Но нужно справку 57У.Или можно все оплатить, если нет направления.Александр Кузьмич еще бывает оперирует в Екатеринбурге, а так-же там в Екатеринбурге оперирует его сын-тоже через передний доступ.
Ребят, кто стоит перед выбором где оперироваться и к какому нейрохирургу съездить на прием-рекомендую посмотреть в сторону клиники Мирт.Тут есть еще нейрохирурги, операции делаются разные-разные! Если есть возможность обойтись без операции-то хирурги Вам это скажут, если нет (как у меня), то тоже скажут...О состоянии своем пока небуду писать...сглазить боюсь...


----------



## La murr (4 Апр 2020)

@ТатьянаЯк, Татьяна выздоравливайте!   🌷 🌷 🌷 
Отзыв о клинике и враче можно оставить здесь.


----------



## ТатьянаЯк (4 Апр 2020)

@La murr, спасибо огромное-огромное!
Домой выпишут в понедельник, приеду и отпишусь о клинике в том разделе.Спасибо что показали этот раздел! Тут у меня очень плохой инет, поэтому тяжело отписываться-глючит.
В дополнение напишу-больные приезжают оперироваться сюда отовсюду...Иваново, Владимир, Ярославль, Вологда, Чита,Москва и мн.др.С Москвы была женщина, ей накосячили в Москве, и вот повторная операция-делал мой же нейрохирург.Сейчас стационар временно закроют, нас вот "экстренных"кого брали выпишут и будет работать только поликлиника.Как закончится все связанное с короной, стационар опять будет работать и будут опять спасать людей.Александр Кузьмич уехал сегодня в Екатеринбург, если вдруг кому-то срочно он потребуется-то нужно там к нему обращаться.
В клинике также есть и реабилитация, много всего, кроме бассейна.Я сегодня ходила на физио-в капсулу, это физио можно и с моими другими проблемами (и с щитовидкой, и с опухолями).Видела сегодня еще спортивный зал-просто огромный и много всяких примочек.Кормят тут-как в ресторане, все очень вкусно.Кровати с ортопедическими матрасами.В клинике три операционные, одна-высокотехнологичная.Операции делаются не только на позвоночнике , но и другие.Хирурги тут конечно-молодцы!
Ребят, а мне ведь хотели в первую операцию сделать операцию двойную (то есть миома+желчный), но собрали консилиум (тут по каждому пациенту собирают и стараются сделать как можно лучше для пациента) и сказали что если бы не через 5 дней на позвоночнике операция (да, да...мне после удаления миомы, планировали почти сразу операцию на позвоночник...но упал гемоглобин и пришлось операцию отложить), то сделали бы двойную, а так тяжеловато бы мне было, поэтому не стали двойную делать...Вообщем хирург, который работал у нас в городе, и про которого я тоже ранее писала приходил ко мне ... Андрей Кокулин...вот как оклемаюсь дай Бог и на третью операцию.Оперироваться буду только в Мирт. Конечно, если бы были деньги, то есть был бы у меня доход-то я бы и на реабилитацию только сюда поехала...но реабилитация первая тут платная, а вот на вторую если после первой приедешь-то уже по ОМС можно.Вообщем если кому-то нужно будет что-то уточнить-спрашивайте.
Анестезиологи тут тоже очень хорошие, от наркоза что в тот раз что в этот отошла как и не было...Начальник клиники не экономит на персонале! Тут очень много мед.сестер, нянечек, палату моют много раз! Ночью всегда есть дежурный врач, и не как в гос.клиниках-типа что есть, а он приходит и про каждого пациента все знает! Еще и расспросит как самочувствие! Если нужно решить какой-нибудь вопрос по Вам вечером или ночью-то обязательно позвонят Вашему лечащему врачу! Они всегда на связи.В коридорах стоят автоматические прыскалки-для рук (обеззараживание).Душ, туалет в палатах, все рабочее, не раздолбанное как в гос.больницах...Вообщем везде чистота и порядок, а медицинский персонал работает так слаженно-что и словами не описать! Если Вы сюда вдруг попадете-то поверьте, они сделают все возможное чтобы Вам помочь!


----------

